# Knights of the sword



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

________________________________________
*Knights of the sword
a tale of loss, betrayal, and those who fall from glory*​
"The mighty chapter, The Regal Knights stand as a bulwark against foes of mankind. Their fortress monastery located deep into orkish territory they are used to constant fighting."

The Orks often commandeer space hulks and pit them to use as space vessels. So when ork WAAAAAGH Armour stompa piloted one towards panterra III it was not something that shocked the regal knights. With most of the chapter somewhere in the galaxy it is up to the 2remaining companies and human serfs to defend against the green tide.

M40 d674 01:39

Aerospace of panterra III

Emporor class cruiser

Bridge

".....no I'm sure it isn't a bug, what do you mean check with the rear lookout? Yes I have a visual on it. What else can I do? Describe it? Fine, it is massive our cruiser is dwarfed by it, there are metallic looking pipes which I think are thrusters at the back and there are billions upon billions of green skins, that good enough for you private? THE ADMIRAL WANTS ME TO DO WHAT? But that's a suicide mission; tell him it hasn't been nice knowing him, goodbye."

Commissar daga of the 6th panterra warhawks stood up from his chair and addressed his Guardsmen through the ships vox channel

"My fellow guardsmen, for those of you who don't already know, there is an ork space hulk witting out range, Admiral Doge has ordered us to Sacrifice our lives in order to buy the Regal knights time to prepare and destroy the hulk. He said that their chapter master will try and save our lives if any of us are still alive. And good day to you all, I'm sorry it ends like this

Ruhr Falco sat in his quarters listening to Admiral Doge's briefing he had said "from the commissars report there are 2000 bombers 10000 landing craft and he is still counting the guns. Even if you strike into the hulk they will just launch from the other side."

"Thank you admiral I will take it from here" said Ruhr silencing the admiral

"Very well Ruhr" answered Doge and he broke the link

"Gather my knights around the table please." commanded Ruhr to the serf. He nodded and left the room; Ruhr stood up and walked towards his seat. He remembered a brother dreadnought saying that this room was based on an ancient legend, before even the emperor, 
back in the days before the age of strife. It was based on King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table, Ruhr was king and his chapter were his nights.
*
All:* a serf appears at the door to you quarters, are you annoyed with him for waking you at such an early time? Or do you let him get on; after all he was only doing his job. He helps you put on your armour. Do you speak with the serf? Or do you recount previous battles that your battle trophies jig your memories of? You finish putting your armour on and make your way to the round table; the halls are lined by statues fallen heroes. Do you know any of them? You arrive at the table and take your seat. Ruhr is already seated. Do you converse with him or do you sit in silence?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sir Raikus Thanio had been practicing sword techniques for the past three hours now. Some knights liked to meditate with their spare time, others liked to pray, or study the ancient texts, but the Falchion was a difficult sword to master, and Thanio had not become one of his chapter`s elite through complacency. He wove from one technique to the next with effortless precision, following a kata like system of simple exercises and maneuvres that would serve him in combat.

'Sir!' a voice called from behind him in the doorway. So caught up was Thanio in his exercises that he was only dimly aware of his actions when he brought _Heaven`s Edge_ level with the serf`s neck. The serf stared back in wide eyed fear, his jaws working but unable to form words.

Thanio blinked and lowered the blade. 'Ah, forgive me, young serf.' He shook his head and sheathed the curved sword in its holster slung beside the chamber`s sleeping cot.

'His Majesty Lord Ruhr Falco has summoned you.' The serf stated, having gathered his wits. 'I have been assigned to help you don your armour and prepare for your audience with the Master of our glorious Chapter.'

Thanio smiled at hearing the serf`s loyalty put into words. His good mood continued through the armouring process, admiring as he was the serf`s competence at fitting power armour.

'Thank you, serf.' Thanio said when they were finished. 'You may continue with your duties. You are a credit to the chapter.' 

The young serf offered a small bow of thanks, before hurrying from the room to the next Knight`s chamber.

Thanio fastened his blade to his belt, then took up his hallowed Storm Shield in his left hand and took up his helmet under his right arm. Traversing the corridors of the Fortress Monastery in short order, he passed rows of past heroes. Some had fallen centuries ago, some in more recent decades. Barely a handful had any place in Thanio`s memory, lacking as he was for a profound interest in history. Shortly after he entered the Chamber of the Round Table and took his place behind his seat. He offered a curt bow to Ruhr before adorning his shield on the wall behind his seat. He sat after that, meeting Ruhr`s gaze and nodding again. 

'I hear trouble is afoot.' He said resolutely. 'Know, my Liege, that I am by your side and _Heaven`s Edge_ will serve your will by my hands.' He sat silently after that, offering greetings as the other members of this elite unit began to arrive... 


--- --- --- 

ooc: Is this okay?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Knight Sir Terach Vetus was gazing out of his quarter’s window, looking at the many stars. He has fought in many battles for the chapter and has even seen a new chapter master rise. He took great pride as he remembered the times when he was newly recruited into the chapter, just a bloodstained many from a primitive world for nothing but Ice. He smiled at the memory, sitting alone and away from his squad, going off ahead and disobeying orders. But when one of the scouts in his squad got killed because of him, He suddenly realised the importance of Trust. Now, in his age of 575, He was a Grizzled Veteran of many campaigns and wars. He continued looking at the stars, counting each one he had been to, Until a Serf appeared at his Quarters door.

“Yes? What is it?” Asked Terach. He expected that something had come up but waited for the Serf to tell him.

“Your presence is required by Lord Falco. He asks that you come immediately” Replied the serf, Making sure that he was not rude or show any disrespect towards the marines.

Terach nodded and Gestured to the serf to help him with his armour. Each part was securely locked in place and soon all that was left was the helmet. The serf began to take the helmet to place on Terach’s head but Terach quickly took the Helmet and said “Thank you serf. That’ll be all.” The Serf Walked away and left Terach alone in his quarters, the worn banner onto of his backpack Proudly Displaying the 3rd company’s Display. 

He went to one of the walls and put in the key combination for the armoury He had installed inside his Quarters. Part of the wall, roughly marine sized, pushed forwards and the separated, leaving a Massive Dual bladed two handed Power axe and a Four foot long Combat Blade in the opening. He Took the Blade first and removed it from its sheath. The Blade Proudly Bore the name “Duty” across the Blade and had been with Terach for almost a century now. He Sheathed it back in and attached it to the side of his armour, at the hip. He took the Axe with two hands and in bold letters was the word “Honour” across the Top of the axe. When he joined the Brother Knights, He Requested the Weapon and had been crafted amazingly well. 

He walked out of his Quarters with Helmet on and Axe in hands. He looked at the Statues of the Heroes of the Chapter, as he walked to the Round table. He remembered a few and even served with one, granted in was when they were scouts but to Terach, it still counted. He took his chair and Nodded to each Brother Knight in Greeting. The chapter master was seated to the right of Terach.

“Since we’re here, I take it that there is a serious matter at hand?” Questioned Terach


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Karl sat behind a large desk hunched over a large book. He slowly turned the pages. His eyes moved methodicly from line to line, it was hard to tell if Karl was reading or looking for something specif. With a gush of pressure, the doors to Karl's room opened. Standing in to door way was one of the serfs. Bowing slightly he told Karl that a meeting was about to take place. Nodding, Karl closed the massive book and stood up. The serf reconized the book as the _Codex Astartes_. 

Karl walked over to his armor and stood as the serf placed his armor upon him. Karl strapped the shield to his back and grabbed his assault cannon in his right hand. Strapping his helmet to him belt, Karl dismissed the serf and walked towards the Round Table. He walked in, some of the other's were there. Karl sat in his place and began to slowly turn the barrels of _Hell_, waiting for the meeting to begin.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Brother Knight Sir Artemis sat naked in his spartan quarters, his over-sized musculature glistening in the candle light. he was engrossed in the sharpening his sword, each stroke of his whet-stone bringing a memory of a slain foe, or a fallen comrade, briefly to mind.

He barely noticed his serf, MellanKamp, enter the room. The frail human, wearing robes of the Regal Knights' chapter colours, waited patiently. After several moments, he coughed politely, hoping to draw the knights' attention.

"What is it, boy?" asked Artemis, finally looking up.

"Chapter Master Ruhr has summoned the Knights. Your presence is required at The Table."

Artemis' enhanced hearing could detect the strains of alarm sirens sounding in the distance. Nodding in comprehension, Artemis rose, and reverently laid his sword in his sleeping cot. Standing with arms out-stretched he allowed MellanKamp to begin the laborious task of encasing the Marine in his power armour. The serf visibly strained under the weight of the larger ceramite plates, but carried out his task without complaint.

Once fully clad, Artemis mag-locked his weapons to his armour, Hefted his Combat Shield in one massive gauntlet, and cradled his helmet under his left arm and strode out of the cell, the servo-joints of his MkVII plate buzzing, and clicking as he went.

He made his way towards the Table Chamber, past the statues of the Chapters' Heroes. Artemis paid them no mind - this was no time to dwell on thoughts of the dead. His Chapter Master had called for his service. This was all that mattered.

Upon entering the Table Chamber, Artemis inclined his head in greeting to [the already seated] Karl, and Terach. He bowed reverently to Ruhr, before taking his place at The Table. He locked eyes on the Noble countenance of the Chapter Master, and patiently awaited his orders...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Gaius Octavion was deep in meditation and thinking about his past and Remembering fallen brothers when he became aware of a chiming. It took several minutes before he realized that it was his door chime. He called out enter, and a chapter serf stepped in and bowed respectfully.

"Sorry for intruding Sir Knight, but Lord Falco requires your presence at the Table", stated the serf.

"Very well. Help me with my armor and let us not keep the Chapter Master waiting" replied Gaius.

As the serf helped Gaius attach his armor, he remembered the day that he was given his first Mark VI armor and each time he received a new piece. As the serf reaches to attach his left shoulder guard, which is the silver shoulder guard of the Death Watch, Gaius reached out and took the shoulder guard and dismissed the serf by saying, "Thank you for your assistance, but I can finish. You may go." For he will not allow any to hold that gaurd save for himself, for he feels that no one that has not served in the Kill teams should hold it. He then attaches his loin cloth that bears the roman numeral IV and the crossed swords of the chapter. And unknown to most, Gaius has hand written the name of every battle brother of his that has fallen.

Gaius then took Enemies Bain out of its weapons locker and attached it to its mount behind his shoulder, attached his helmet to his belt, grabbed his Storm Shield and headed to the Table chamber. As he walked down the hall and saw the statues of the fallen heroes, he silently said a prayer to the Emperor that he might one day be worthy to have his name in this hall. 

Upon entering the chamber, Gaius bowed slightly to Lord Falco and gave each of the other nights a nod. He then took hung his shield behind his seat and laid his axe on the table in front of him and sat down to await the arrival of the other knights.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

When the serf finally found Camillus he was in the training deck. The marine was practicing his combat movements without his armor. He hefted his stormshield up and slammed it into a target. In a single lightning fast movement he spun and smashed the crackling mace into the foe. The target crumpled and fell. 

“Sir,” the serf called politely. “What is it young serf,” Camillus asked turning. The young man bowed slightly. “Chapter Master Ruhr Falco has summoned you.” Camillus pressed the activation rune on his mace and shield. “Well then, best to not keep our Lord waiting.”

As the two made their way through the halls back to the Knights quarters Camillus glanced to the stars. How many of them had he visited? How many men had never left them? He always tried to find two points of light in every sky. The first was Panterra III the home of The Knights. The other was Attilia his first home. 

The two moved quickly to place Camillus’s armor upon his muscular frame. He had to pull his hair to one side as the chest pieces were brought together. As the marine went through his activation rights he turned to the serf. “I can finish young one,” Camillus said pulling one of his shoulder pads up and attaching it. “Your name is Ivanch correct,” he asked as the plates connected. “Yes Sir,” the serf replied. “A squire am I correct,” the marine asked gathering his other pad. The young serf smiled with pride. It was the only reply he needed. “You trained well yesterday.” The serf looked at him in surprise. The Knight cut in before the man could reply, “You have the makings of a fine Knight, but you falter when so many others have. You fight with honor and pride, but not all of your foes will. Remember your priorities fight to win, and then fight for honor.” 

Camillus slowly moved through the halls of the fallen with his helmet attached to his hip. Each of them died in the name of the Chapter and Emporium. Brother Castus Molkava died standing against an ork horde. Camillus bowed his head slightly. The marine had been ancient when he trained Camillus. In honor of this man Camillus carried the studded shoulder. There were others here that had taught Camillus in other ways. One had been trained in combat by Camillus himself. 

Camillus stepped into Table Chamber. Inside several of his brothers were already here. Brother Vetus, Brother Thanio, Brother Artemis, Brother Octavion, and Brother Grethik were all in the room with Chapter Master Ruhr Falco. Camillus bowed slightly to the Chapter Master. “Brother Knights,” he said saluting. The marine took his position at the table, and hung his shield. It was easy to read the inscription upon the shield in High Gothic, _None Shall Pass but the Worthy_. He placed the mace on the table with care. On the shaft was inscribed, _His Wrath Unstoppable_.
“Chapter Master, of what task do you request your loyal knights,” Camillus asked standing at attention beside his chair.


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

He sat cross-legged on the gloomy floor of his cabin, giant hands spread across muscle-bound thighs. Occasionally his fingers - each dwarfing the palm of a normal human - would twitch, caressing his legs slightly, before drifting back into quiet rest. His eyes were closed, as though he was deep in sleep. It wasn’t sleep, but more of a _space._
A small section of space and time where one could form an impenetrable bubble around themselves and become lost in their thoughts - past, present, and future. Howling blizzards whistled through his mind, and his body reflexively shivered. He trudged through snow, bare-footed, icy scabs forming across the soles of his feet. His toes twitched, the callouses and scars on each of them bold and bright, standing out like targets on the skin. 
The cold vanished, repulsed by a pillar of blazing, incandescent light that stripped away icy wounds and clothes of snow with the fury of a supernova. He knew that the light had always been there, but it was distant, forever out of reach. Now the luminous pillar was close, ever present. He could almost touch it. 

He liked these thoughts. They reminded him of who he was. 

_Human?_ Yes, but something more. 
_Space Marine?_ That too, and yet... 

_Regal Knight. _

Astaroth Firye opened his eyes and stood slowly, muscles creaking as they roared back into action, lifting his enormous bulk into a standing position. He waved his hand over the light pad, and the sets of plasma-powered strips in the ceiling blazed, illuminating his cabin. 

A knock at the door. Astaroth paused briefly, adjusted his light grey tunic, and invited the guest in. It was one of the chapter’s serfs who stepped through the sliding doors, head bowed. In his right hand he clutched a grayed scroll, which he lifted and waved gently in the direction of the space marine. 

“My Lord, your liege requests your immediate presence...” 

The serf let the sentence hang, not wanting to upset the towering Astartes. He had little to worry about, for Astaroth had more on his mind from the man’s words than his demeanor. 

“Ruhr Falco...” Astaroth smiled a smile that wouldn’t be seen in public. “does he, indeed? It won’t be just myself, I have no doubt.” 

Astaroth turned away from the serf, to where his red and blue ceramite armor stood in the corner of his chambers, impassive and impressive. Next to it, mounted carefully in a rack, was his weapon - the power sword Tyrfing. Easily five foot long and capable of slicing a man in two, Astaroth wielded this instrument of war in one hand. It’s metal was polished, and the grip primed by the chapter’s artificers. An ignition stud just below the hilt would ignite the blade at his command. 

“You there, make yourself useful.” 

The space marine turned, beckoning the serf over. The man leapt, as if in surprise, before scuttling over the floor of Astaroth’s chamber. By the time he’d reached the ceramite armor, Astaroth already had one dark blue boot clamped on. 

* * 

Astaroth strode into the chamber, heavy armor causing loud noises against the floor. His sword was sheathed on his left hip. He’d left his bolter in the armory - while it was form for Knights to carry their weapons, it was the ferocity of close combat that truly represented the chapter. 

He surveyed the room quickly; efficiently. Several of his brother knights were already in attendance. Ruhr Falco; chapter master, was seated at the head of the table, stern eyes gazing around the chamber. All of the astartes, massive though they were, were entirley dwarfed by the round table in the center of the floor. It was based on an old legend, Astaroth had heard. He didn’t care much. 

His leg stepped backwards, and he bent low, sweeping into a respectful bow directed at the chapter master. He stood, and his powerful hands unclamped his helmet. He moved to his seat and placed the empty helm in front of him, before sweeping Tyrfing from it’s sheath, flourishing it over his chest, and laying the blade somewhat forcefully on the table. 

_A meeting of knights called by the chapter master? Not unusual, and yet... _

Astaroth could taste something in the air. Perhaps it was heightened mental awareness, lingering from his reverie, and yet... maybe something more. 

_Let’s see what this is about. _


----------



## Mr. Randam (Mar 17, 2010)

Sir Hantas bulgast was sparring with 5 younger members of the chapter in the training room.
Hantas looks at the recruites he moves in to a battle stance. The first recruit runs at him he brushes off his blows grabs the recruit's arm twists it slightly and chucks him at one of the other recruits. The others look at each other and move in to some sort of formation. One of them attacks hantas on his left flank hantas swings his right fist at the recruit he blocks it he looks rather pleased with him self so he did not notice hantas's left fist it hits the recruit hard he hits the floor with a crunk. Hantas then instantly responed to the other two recruits advancing on his right flank he trips up
the one of the recruits and kicks him hard in the cheast grunked and slid across he then grabs the final recruit by the neck he pushes him over. He looks at all the recruits on the floor riething in pain. He knew these recruits were weak and he had somewhat dedicated him self to toughening them up.
He hears a serf walk of to him Hantas turns to him. the serf tells him that he has be requested to meat with commander rhur and the other brother knights in the round table room. The serf and hantas walked back to hantas's chamber he was quite experienced it took him no time at all to get hantas's armour the serf then handed hantas his helmet he attached to his belt hantas then picks up his power mace and storm shield he then dismisses the serf and set of to the round table room

He walks down the line of fallen chapter heroes hantas stops at some of
the statues he had met few of them and had heard storys of all of them he wispers to him self "one day I will be among them" Hantas then walks in to the round table room he egnolages all of the brother knights and the commander and sits at his place at the table.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

“I hear trouble is afoot, Know, my liege that I am by your side and heaven’s edge will serve your will by my hands.”
“Thank you Rakius, it is nice to know that I can count on you in troubled times”
Ruhr sat and contemplated what to do, he knew that this could very well doom the chapter. After about 5 minutes Brother Terach walked into the room and gave Ruhr a slight bow then sat down at his place. 
“Since we’re here, I take it that there is a serious matter at hand?” 
“Yes Terach, it could potentially doom our beloved chapter”
It was obvious that Terach was surprised from the look on his face

The rest of the knights came in one by one, giving a slight bow then sitting in their places. Camillus Alinari entered the room and said “Chapter Master, of what task do you request your loyal knights” 
“all in good time Alinari, I shall explain when Hentas arrives”


Hentas arrived some 10 minutes later also bowing and taking his seat.

“No doubt you have heard of the ork space hulk looming in our sector, it is almost indefinitely heading our way. Admiral Doge has managed to get a message through to our three nearest companies alerting them to the situation, Doge thinks we should hold it out here on Panterra. However it would endanger civilian life, I have decided to take one company up to the space hulk, from my experience if you are on the right path their numbers mean nothing, we will fight to the centre and set a bomb and blow the hulk from the inside. Any questions?”

The knights were silent, they knew when Ruhr was serious and this was one of those moments
“Go now to the docks board our thunder hawk, Admiral doges cruiser awaits us I shall meet you there, but for now those remaining here need my guidance.”

All: How do you feel about Ruhr’s speech? Does it make you scared? Exited? You do as he commands and go to your thunder hawk. 3rd company the archers are loading into thunder hawks in the bay also, those close by bow to you all. Their captain and his honour guard come over to you and express what an honour it is to fight along side you. How does this make you feel?

OOC: this is a minor update just to get you to the point of combat so the two paragraph rule does not apply.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Chapter Master Falco finally spoke. As he did Camillus let the information sink in. Orks, he had met their kind on uncounted battlefields. The plan was bold. Camillus smiled, take the fight to your foes he thought. They would be assaulting the Space Hulk with 210 men. The aged marine tried to fight off a sudden urge to laugh. 200 Knights with the aid of the PDF would be able to hold these things at bay for longer than needed. Placing them on board a space hulk and they could remove the filth.

After they were dismissed Camillus lifted his weapon from the table and glanced to the other men. Each of them were fine warriors, but where they were going there was little need for ranged weapons. As he glanced to Karl Grethik all he saw was the mighty assault cannon. Camillus shook his head. Before they headed to the thunderhawk he needed to make a stop at the armory.

Requisitioning a combat blade wasn't hard, especially for a Brother Knight. Camillus finally made his way into the hanger. He saw the company icons and banners flying, 3rd Company The Archers. His eyes moved across the men. Tactical squads, good they knew how to balance their fire from long to short. Devistators, a problem. In the close confines of the space hulk their power would be available in so few areas. Camillus had seen so many of the mighty weapons' firepower rendered useless by one man with a combat blade. His eyes moved to the assault squads. These men would see much combat today. Camillus looked at them. In the close confines their chainswords and bolt pistols would be needed in supply.

"Brother Alexantra, Damakles, Ulthar, Brayden" Camillus said approaching the Assault Sergeants. He had fought by each of these men in several campaigns. "I see you men are here," Camillus finished. One of the men Brother Brayen turned to the former champion, "We are not men. We are the Emperors Angels of Judgment." "And all tremble at our decree," Camillus replied with a smile. "I trust you have not forgot all that I have taught you." "No sir," the men replied. "And I hope your men are prepared for this." "Always," they replied. "Good. I trust you know what is expected of you. That said I have seen what forces are prepared, and I have to confess it appears you are the only ones who are fully prepared for it. Our Brothers will need you," Camillus motioned toward the devastators, "I don't care what the other commanders tell you, they must be guarded. I care not who, but one of you will guard them to the best of your ability." The men nodded. "Good," Camillus glanced over to see the Captain approaching, "It seems your commander wishes to speak to me. Remember all that I told you. Fight with honor brothers." Alexantra looked over, "Fight to win." "Honor will take care of itself," all the men, including Camillus, said.

"Brother Knight," the Captain began as Camillus approached him, "It is an honor to fight with you and the Chapter Master." Camillus looked at the marine. This was a man he had heard of and seen in combat, but a man he was not familiar with. In truth this made him another brother. In his guard there was a familiar face, Brother Tykus. He had been an assault marine for some time before being elevated to this honor. Camillus looked the Captain in the eye. "It will be an honor to fight alongside you and your men Brother Captain." As he moved past toward the thunderhawk he nodded toward Brother Tykus.

Camillus approached Grethik as they loaded with the combat blade in hand. "Brother," he said reaching out with the two foot blade, "I don't doubt your ability, but take this. The layout of any hulk will force you into close quarters. And to a foe within your reach that mighty weapon is little more than an awkward club." He motioned to his own combat blade. "I suggest you place it where you can reach it quickly." Camillus waited patiently for Grethik to take the blade absolutely unwilling to back down from his offer.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Karl listened to Ruhr and couldn't help but smile. It was time to kill once again. Karl had never beem on a hulk. He had heard about them, what they were, the size, but he had never seen one from the inside.

Karl walked with the other marnies to the hunger. He looked around at them,
"So, you guys happy that we finally get some action too?" Karl asked, "Personally I think it'll be quite an experence fighting on a space hulk."

As Karl walked into the hanger, the honor guard approched them, and stated that it would be an honor to fight along side them. Karl replied by stating that honor was his to serve with the 3rd company.

Camillus approached Karl holding a combat knife.
"Brother," Camillus said reaching out with the two foot blade, "I don't doubt your ability, but take this. The layout of any hulk will force you into close quarters. And to a foe within your reach that mighty weapon is little more than an awkward club." Camillus motioned to his own combat blade. "I suggest you place it where you can reach it quickly." 

Karl sighed and took the blade with a bow, he straped it to his right hip. 
"Thank you brother. I know I have no close combat weapons, but I try to avoid it so I can use my cannon efectivly. However I'll take your word on what fighting in a space hulk is like, as i have never been in one."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus looked at the younger marine. "Think of a battlefield with no sky. There are twisting halls and vast expanses. There can be created hollows where foes gather in number. You must be prepared at all times ," his mind went back to one hulk his squad assisted clearing, "But some things within those cursed craft far worse than any foe you've faced." 

He reached down to a small silver stud on his belt. "Orks are not the only things that travel on hulks. One of the best pieces of advice you can have is this, if it did not come with you it is best to make sure it never leaves."


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Sir Thanio heard the Chapter Master`s speech with a collected calm. A space hulk was always an uncertain affair, but given tht Ruhr had assigned an entire great company to see this battle through, it was unlikely that they would have too much trouble. Upon their dismissal, Thanio reclaimed _Heaven`s edge_ and _Light`s Veil_ and made his way to the departure point.

- - - 

Upon the embarkation deck, Thanio waited patiently as one of the captains conversed with Camillus and Karl. When he was finished, the captain gave a curt nod to Thanio, knowing as he did the Knight`s reputation for speaking little. Thanio smiled and nodded, giving two light thumps to his chest in salute.

As they prepared to depart, Thanio reaffirmed his grip on his sword and shield, and turned to one of his brother knights at his side.

'Brother Astaroth.' Thanio said. 'Would you care for a friendly competition? Let us see who can kill the biggest ork between the two of us shall we?'

Normally, Thanio was not one for meaningless trifles such as this, but seeing his fellow knight`s cocky swagger seemed to have awoken a strange competitiveness, a need to outdo this youngster and put him back in his place. Thanio believed the veteran status had gone completely to Astaroth`s head.

He walked with a composed smile as he awaited Astaroth`s response.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

As he listened to Lord Falco describe the battle ahead, Gaius sat and listened intently. He had fought the Orks many times before and knew that while they were not very smart or strategically savvy, they were worthy opponents in personal combat and that the fight was going to be be intense. And he couldnt wait to test his skills some more.

After they were dismissed for the Table Chamber he made his way to the embarkation deck where the 3rd company was loading into their ships. Gaius made is way over to Sgt Thadeus, whom he had fought with several times while he was in the 2nd, and bid him good luck and told him to try and keep up for Thadeus is the Sgt of one of the assault squads. 

Gaius then headed over to the Knights Thunderhawk where his fellow knights were waiting for the Chapter Maser to join them. He undid his ax from his shoulder and started to polish the blade by blowing on it and wiping it with his hand.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Sir Artemis looked in turn at each of the other Knights, as they absorbed Falco's words. None of them showed anything even approaching trepidation, or fear. As his heart swelled with pride for his battle-brothers, Artemis was worried that his own face would betray his sense of unease at the prospect of boarding another Space Hulk...

As Falco issued their orders, Artemis stood, making the sign of the Aquilla, before leaving the chamber. He avoided the gaze of the others as he made his way to the docking bay.

En-route, he stopped at one of the many requilary-chapels contained within the fortress monastery. Kneeling before a statue of the Emperor, resplendent upon the Golden Throne, he mouthed a silent prayer, _Let this be a more successful endeavor than the last...for the sake of all my brothers..._

Upon reaching the docking bay, Artemis acknowledged the salute of the 3rd Captain and his men, and waited patiently to board the gunship. He smiled to himself, an expression that barely registered behind his beard and mane of unkempt hair, as Thanio and Astaroth talked of their wager...in the coming hours, the _quantity_ of killing will likely be more important than the quality...


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

Astaroth stood, sweeping Tyrfing from the table, spinning the pristine blade into it’s sheath at his side. The towering marine scooped, grasping his helm, and clamping it onto his neck. Air hissed from vents in the neck seals as the inside of the ceramite headpiece acclimatized to surrounding air pressure. Green and blue displays flickered into life once more. Beneath the layers of armor, Astaroth smiled. 

He knew several of his brother knights, but all by reputation alone. What was the impact of their liege’s words? They were all Astartes, indoctrinated; trained, to a man. Superhuman warriors, undoubtably, though he felt none of them would be able to match his personal combat prowess. 

Quietly, Astaroth surveyed the room. There would be time for chit-chat and pep talk later, along with the more serious tactical discussions. Any worries he had about the discipline of his brother knights could be addressed then. 


Astaroth left the chamber with a low bow and headed straight for the armory. His requisition was simple and not out of the ordinary - A standard pattern storm bolter and several fully loaded magazines. He took a gleaming combat knife and slipped this into a secondary sheath on his hips. Tyrfing was drawn from it’s sheath again, and the complex mechanical processes in the blade examined by a servitor. The results were fine - the blade ran with 98% of maximum efficiency, and the power cells had a good deal of life left in them. Astaroth smiled and nodded his thanks to the armory staff before leaving, his boots still heavy on the floor. 

***

The docking bay was swarming with life and mechanical activity when the elavator doors swung open. A drone swept low, a multitude of cameras sweeping over Astaroth’s body. Green lights flickered and switches flicked downwards, and the drone buzzed away, having confirmed the identity of the Space Marine. A group of servitors crawled past, each one carrying a payload of weapons in it’s lifeless hands. In the distance of the vast room, pilots scuttled to their crafts. Even with his advanced senses, Astaroth had little time to take this in. His foot stamped out, leading his body out from the elavator, and he was immediately greeted by a sergeant from the third company, who saluted before moving his hands into the sign of the aquila. It was one, smooth movement, and Astaroth repeated it. 

“The Emperor protects, brother Astaroth.” 

The sergeant spoke from his mouthpiece. Educated; articulate. Astaroth liked him already. 

“He watches over us all, brother.” 

Astaroth returned the greeting, letting his salute drop. The two men made small talk for a while, and Astaroth understood that the captain of the company was otherwise engaged, speaking to his fellow brother knights. He didn’t mind; small talk was fine, but he took no offense when it wasn’t available. Eventually he made his apologies to the sergeant and left, heading for the landing craft. 



***

“'Brother Astaroth. Would you care for a friendly competition? Let us see who can kill the biggest ork between the two of us, shall we?'

Astaroth turned his head to the sound of the voice. It came from Thanlo, a battle-brother Astaroth only knew by reputation. He smiled beneath his helm, and raised his clenched fist. 

“Here I was, a little concerned about moral, Brother. Your challenge is accepted.” 

Astaroth had moved Tyrfing between his shoulder plates - a neccesity of sitting in the chapter’s landing crafts, and an ease granted by his adjustable sheath. Now, he grasped the hilt with his right hand. 

“Tyrfing thirsts for the blood of Orks.” 

Astaroth lowered his left fist, still smiling. He was glad to see that Thanlo, at least, was not as worried as the chapter master seemed to be about the threat posed by the space hulk.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Knight Terach Vetus Gathered and sorted the information he received from the other knights questions. Clearly no-one knew what was going on. 

“Yes Terach, it could potentially doom our beloved chapter”

Terach was surprised and his face showed the surprise he felt. _Doom to the chapter?_ He thought to himself. This cannot be good at all. He thought there was something odd about the chapter master, there seemed to be a slight edge in his voice. Terach disregarded it and waited for the other knights to arrive.


“No doubt you have heard of the Ork space hulk looming in our sector, it is almost indefinitely heading our way. Admiral Doge has managed to get a message through to our three nearest companies alerting them to the situation, Doge thinks we should hold it out here on Panterra. However it would endanger civilian life, I have decided to take one company up to the space hulk, from my experience if you are on the right path their numbers mean nothing, and we will fight to the centre and set a bomb and blow the hulk from the inside. Any questions?”

Terach Remained silent through out, not changing his facial expression as the chapter master talked._ Orks? That chapter master will not like that… considering how the last chapter master fell_ Thought Terach. He hoped it was the 3rd company that would come with them. He delighted in the fact he could serve with his old company once more. He re-directed his attention back to the Chapter Master again.

“Go now to the docks board our thunder hawk, Admiral doges cruiser awaits us I shall meet you there, but for now those remaining here need my guidance.”

Terach stood from his chair and gave a bow to Rhur and Felt Honoured at being part of this operation. He knew however that he should be very serious around the Chapter master but would guard him with his life. _I’m not letting two chapter masters die within my lifetime_ Thought Terach. Orks were Dishonourable beasts, Taking the cheap shots and low blows. He had has lots of experience fight them but this would be his first time fighting in the space hulk against them. He has fought against many manners of creatures on Space hulks but never orks. He experiences against the Tyranids made sure he wouldn’t be unprepared again. He was glad to have _Duty_ along side him, in case the space became to restricting to use _Honour_. 

As he stepped into the Thunder hawk Bay, He saw the proud banners of the 3rd company and Smiled at the sight. The sight of the Company marching with pride into the Thunder hawks gave a sight Terach had almost forgotten. He place _Honour_ upon his back so it would not obscure the banner he wore. A few marines of the company saw him and bowed to him. Terach Smiled and took off his helmet so they could see a face and not a mask. “Do not worry brothers, For the firepower you can bring upon our foes will surly see us out. Make sure each of you has each other’s back and I assure you not one of you shall fall.” The marines bowed again and Said “thank you, my lord”. Terach walked away and Saw the captain with his honour guard. 

The captain Noticed Terach after talking with one of the other Knights. A Grin was widely seen on Terach’s face as the captain came closer. “Brother! I’m glad the company is still at full strength.” The Captain gave a grin as well and Saw the banner That Terach Proudly bore upon his backpack. Terach Slapped his hand across the Captain’s Shoulder and was grinning like a cat now. “How many years has it been Terach?” asked to captain, smiling in return. Terach Laughed and replied “Too long brother! It has been years! Last time I saw you, I’m sure you didn’t have that scar!” The captain joined in with the laugh and Departed to his Thunder Hawk. Terach, with a grin still on his face, Walked to his thunder hawk and nodded to each of the knights. He sat down and drew _Duty_ into his hands. Terach was ready for a fight, and would fight even harder now for the honour of the 3rd Company.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ruhr walked from the briefing hall, 5th companies captain was inexperienced, Ruhr had been forced to go through the defence plan in it's entirety, explaining every little detail. He did not grudge it though because Panterra III must not be lost and Ruhr would do anything to keep it.

"WARRIORS OF THIRD" thundered Ruhr attaining thier attention, "this battle will be hard fought for all, we shall jump directly from the Admirals cruiser into the hulk. We have identified a gaping cavern, it will be easily held by those of you who bear heavy weapons. Now please embark your gunships."

The journey on the hawks were seamless, they arrived on doges admiral and were met by two gaurdsmen who lead them to the open hangar where they would be jumping. "any thoughts of doubt, banish them now brothers" said Ruhr to his knights. "we will be taking on a stompa" the looks on the knights and terminators faces did not portray any emotion. Ruhr put his helm on and drew his blade, touching the activation rune Orksbane erupted with red lightning.
"NOW" roared the captain of 3rd. The astares leap into the cavern to see a sea of ork boyz and a stompa standing alone and uncrewed in the middle of the cavern.

The devastators unleashed hell even before they touched the ground, heavy bolter rounds annihilating the closest Orks. The assault marine and thier captain landed in the middle of the Orks erupting in a flurry of blades and pistols reducing their morale to that of kittens.

All: Ruhr walks into the hangar and announces your departure. Are you annoyed that he interrupts your conversations? Or are you rearing to spill orkish blood? In any case disobedience is not acceptable and you go into your gunships. Your journey is short and uneventful, do you look to the windows or mutter silent prayers into the unknown to bring you back safely? When you arrive you are led by two gaurdsmen, you can tell they are veterans by the clothes they wear, "do you believe in myths sir? I heard there's a myth about this hulk." you answer the question one by one. Do his words tingle your imaginaion? Or are you frightened by the statement? In the hangar Ruhr tells you to banish your doubts and yells at the other warriors to jump in. He hold you back though giving you specific instructions.

"*astorith fyre, Gaius Octavian, Canopus alinari and terach vetus Amareo Davion*, take the stompa don't let them start it up." he then throws you into the fray. You make your way through the Orks and into the open stompa. There are already boyz trying to start it up, dispose of them and blow the stompa up.

OOC:this will be a two poster and will require teamwork.

*"Karl grethik, Raitus thanio, Artemis Feldan and Hentas Bulgast*. There is an ork warlord in the fray, he also has a group of 20 meganobs, destroy them utterly but leave the warlord to me." you then leap into the fray and cut your way over to the meganobs. They spot you as a challenge and charge at you. Your power weapons will easily shred thief armour to pieces but so can theirs to you.

OOC: like before this is a two poster and will require teamwork. They won't be able to kill you easily but still be cautious. And serpion I'm away to write up my post for from the warp, but this is done on my iphone so my fingers might fall off


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

The words of the veteran guardsmen still echo in his head. Do you believe in myths? 
_"Bah,"_ he thinks to himself. _"I ain't got no time for no fairy stories."_

Sir Bulgast viewed the surrounding area. The ship had landed in the middle of the horde, scattering enemies and slagging those who tried to stand their ground. 

" 'Bout time," growled Sir Bulgast into the silence of his helmet, his vox not activated. "Been too long since I mashed a greenskin."

He glanced back over his shoulder to be sure that his teammates are moving with him, then he hops down into the fray. His arm pumping like a piston, he smashed the head of his power mace into the mouth of the first ork that dared approach him. His suit servos kicked in, amplifying the force, and the ork head tore itself free to fly over its waiting brethren behind it. The beheaded ork managed a few weak strikes against Sir Bulgast, but much of its strength was bleeding out though its neck. The hits were barely able to score the paint on his armor.

"Let's go, men!" Bulgast shouted into his vox, hoping to help urge his bothers onward with brave talk. "These fools ain't gonna kill themselves!"


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Sir Davion ran towards the stompa. One of the Boyz notices him and charges towards him. Davion blocked with his shield and sliced the orks hand off, causing the xenos to scream in pain. Davion silenced it with another slash of his blade. He saw other Orks rushing to his position. There were three of them, each wielding crude chain axes and makeshift pistols. David shielded himself from their shots and thrust his sword into the ground. He threw a frag grenade, not looking beyond his shield. An explosion rang out and shrapnel thudded upon his storm shield. David grabbed his sword and ran towards the orks, beheading a survivor. 

He waited for the others to hack their way through attacking orks and then he made his way into the Stompa.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

This is why he was created.

The culmination of a millenia of bio-genetical engineering, combat drugs began to pump through Sir Artemis' enhanced physique. He was ready to kill; to rid the universe of the stink of mankind's Xeno enemies. The words of the Veteran Guardsmen were pushed from his mind - _myths_...the fear in their voices was almost pitiful. As one of the Emperors Angels of Death, he knew no fear, and the display of that alien emotion in others always puzzled him. By the time the Thunderhawk touched down in the hanger, Artemis was a coiled spring. He leapt from the gunship, crouched in a combat stance, scanning the immediate vinicity for targets. There were more than enough of them.

"Gethik! Thanio! Feldan! Bulgast," Ruhr yelled above the unholy din of the screaming Orks, "Find the Warboss! Destroy his bodyguard utterly, but leave him to me!"

Bulgast was the first into the fray, Artemis immediately behind him. The two marines wove an intricate ballet of death amongst the Orks, Bulgast smashing with his power mace; Sir Artemis shearing limbs and spilling guts with his power sword _penitence_. Then Artemis spotted their target. He saw the tell tale banner poles, covered in crude glyphs to some savage god, telegraphing the location of the WarBoss and his MegaNobs.

"Target acquired," Growled Artemis over the vox, "On me, Brothers!"

He fought his was towards the imposing bulk of the heavily armoured Orks, leaving a swathe of bloody destruction in his wake. The first Nob reacted to the approach of the Marine, and screamed at him by way of primitive challenge. Sir Artemis brought up his sword in a two-handed grip, and engaged the Ork. The battle was now joined.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Sir Thanio was pleased to hear Astaroth`s response.

_Let`s see how your pride fairs after this battle, Junior._ He thought to himself. He was about to give a gracious reply when he was interrupted by Master Ruhr shouting his orders to move out. The conversation was ove for now, so Thanio simply nodded to his brother before they moved with the rest of the unit to board the thunderhawk.

- - -

On the uneventful flight, Thanio sat in relative silence, smiling to himself, watching Astaroth for signs of nervousness. 

'Do you believe in myths Sir?' One of the veteran guardsmen with them asked. Thanio noted that Bulgast seemed to shake his head slightly, as though giving the words a simple dismissal. 

'I do not put much faith in the stock of rumours.' Thanio replied. 'However, sometimes a myth will have origins in fact. It would be wise to be mindful of such information.' Thanio left it at that, for the group to make of it what they would.

- - -

"Karl grethik, Raitus thanio, Artemis Feldan and Hentas Bulgast. There is an ork warlord in the fray, he also has a group of 20 meganobs, destroy them utterly but leave the warlord to me." The words of the Chapter Master filled his ears as the ramp lowered. 

The sight before them would have frozen the blood of a lesser creature, but the astartes were sterner stuff than most. 

'For Honour!' Thanio shouted, drawing _Heaven`s Edge_ and charging. The impressive yet ugly sight of the ork stompa was put from his mind as Thanio focussed on the even uglier sight of the orks at its feet.

'They are slow, we can outmaneuvre them!' Thanio advised. Plunging into the first of the Warlord`s bodyguard, the Knight raised _Light`s Veil_ and rammed the brute as hard as he could. The ork gave a grunt of surprise, but was not overly troubled by the impact of the much lighter marine. Seeing that he obviously wouldn`t win in a push and shove contest, Thanio brought his sword to bear. He swung as hard as he could, the blade finding its mark on the raised klaw of the armoured alien before him.

The Falchion was a heavier design than most sword, almost the equal of an axe in many ways. This saved Thanio`s life, as the weight of the sword coupled with the marine`s own might utterly destroyed the klaw on the ork`s forearm. And the arm itself. 

Without stopping, Thanio followed through with a backswing, carving through the ork`s face and toppling him backwards. Thanio was unsure if the creature was actually dead, but it was disarmed and blinded, so he turned to face the next opponent. Bullets bounced from his power armour as another of the meganobs charged. Thanio reacted immediately, bringing his shield around and countercharging. 

A blow from the side took him by surprise. Fortunately, the shield bore the brunt of the impact, the energy field within disappaiting most of the kinetic force, but even so the marine was hurled to the side. He sprawled on the ground, the two orks bearing down on him with evil chuckles. 

'Your celebration is premature, beast!' Thanio roared. He swept his blade along the ground, taking the legs off one of them and blocking desperately the other`s attack. Bringing his sword back, he thrust forward, running the ork through its alien heart. Blood flowed from its dying face as it glared its last hatred at the knight before it.

Turning to seek a new foe, Thanio caught sight of a nob attempting to attack one of his brothers from behind. At the same time, another was coming straight for him, powerklaw already raised.

Checking the readouts in his helmet, Thanio identified his brother in peril, and shouted a warning.

'Brother Grethik!' He called. 'Watch your back!'

He could only hope Karl heard him, for within moments he was locked in combat with his third foe... 



--- --- --- 

ooc: I hope this is ok. And Warsmith, don`t break your fingers for the sake of a game. :laugh:


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus turned as the Chapter Master spoke. Finally, he thought. The marine turned and boarded the thunderhawk.
Camillus glanced out into the void. His eye moved from each speak of light to another. Finally they stopped. He focused on that speck for a moment. Home, he thought. Turning back he looked at the others in the craft. For several this was their first time inside a hulk. This was going to be a learning experience for them. Camillus felt the stud under his finger. His first had been a learning experience.

A pair of veteran guardsmen lead them from the bay. One glanced over to the Knights. "Do you believe in myths sir? I heard there's a myth about this hulk." Camillus shook his head in disbelief. "There are myths, and stories about every hulk guardsman. I doubt this one is no different." It was true. Frightened men would tell stories about these massive graveyards that entered and exited real space. In truth it was pointless to listen to that idle chatter. He moved without further comment into the jumproom. The Chapter Master turned to them."Any thoughts of doubt, banish them now brothers. We will be taking on a stompa." Camillus felt a twinge of anger rise. Why were they not told to prepare before? Sure the heavy weapons could pound it to pieces, but they were jumping into a cavern with the damn thing. He offered a short silent prayer that the assault force would arrive intact.

Everyone prepared for their attack. As the first wave moved in to assault the Chapter Master signaled the Knight Brothers to him. "Astorith Fyre, Gaius Octavian, Canopus Alinari, Terach Vetus, and Amareo Davion, take the stompa don't let them start it up." The knights quickly charged into the fray.

Camillus sprinted forward. The first ork in his way received a brutal swing of his power mace. Its head disappeared into a sudden discharge of energy leaving almost nothing but a cloud of red mist. The next smashed his mighty shield against. The power system hummed as it activated. The combined force sending the ork flying with several shattered ribs. Another ork charged. As it did the greenskin swung down with its choppa. The blade was easily deflected to one side as Camillus raised his shield. He hammered his elbow into the creature's skull. A satisfying crack sounded as he brought his knee up to its chin. There was a slight splat sound as the head hit the ground and began to leak what little gray matter the thing had.

Behind him Camillus heard a loud explosion. He glanced to see another fellow Knight recovering from the use of a grenade. Sir Davion might have once been an assault marine, but he had not been in this role for some time. In these close quarters a grenade could harm an unwary friend as easily as a foe. The older marine halted short of their target.
Camillus folded an ork in half around the _Relentless Assault_. The body slid away as he swung slamming into another group of the creatures. He smiled. This was what he was made for. He swung again reducing another ork to a quivering mass. 

Camillus moved toward his brother outside the cursed orkish creation. "Press the advantage," he boomed in a tone veteran sergeants were known for. He dove into the stompa. His plan was simple, if the orks were amassed inside keep them from defending the door.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Gaius Octavian was already abourd the gunship when the Chapter Master arrived and announced that they were leaving, so he stowed his gear and strapped in. He then over heard a Veteran Guardsman ask another knight, 'Do you believe in myths Sir? I heard there's a myth about this hulk ' 

At this Gaius gave a booming laugh that was amplified through his helmet. After laughing for a moment Gaius responded, "My friend, we The Regal Knights are legends of myth. As to whether that Space Hulk as a myth or not I do not know. But we will give it one soon wont we brothers?!" 

The Chapter Master then turned to his knights and said, "Any thoughts of doubt, banish them now brothers. We will be taking on a stompa." At this this Gaius attached his storm shield to his right arm and gripped his axe tightly. He could not wait to get into the fight, for if there was a stompa there had to be a great ork warboss and many tough oppenents for him to fight.

As Gaius was reciting a litany of hate and preparing waiting for the ramps to drop and allow him to attack his enemies he heard the Chapter Master shout, "Astorith Fyre, Gaius Octavian, Canopus Alinari, Terach Vetus, and Amareo Davion, take the stompa don't let them start it up." At this Gaius immediatly jumped out of the hatch and took off in the direction of the Stampa. As he charged the stompa a bunch of orks noticed him and and charged him. Gaius dropped the first four with expertly placed shots with his shield built in bolt pistal which left 2. He then took out the right one with a short powerful side swipe with _Enemies Bain_ and then backhanded the last ine with his shield, knocking the ork over. He then stomped on the orks head with his giant ceremited foot, killing it with a loud squishy pop. 

Gaius then took a second to look around assess the situation. Camillus was charging the stompa and Davian was sheilding himself with his shield and lobbing grenades at a mob oh orks charging toward him. Gaius decided that none of his brothers was in danger and turned back to fighting his way toward the stompa. He reached the foot of the monstrous behometh just as Camillus was shoulting, "Press the advantage" and charging into the giant warmachine. Gaius, never being one to hesitate in the face of danger or to let a brother face danger on his own, charged in right behind Camillus


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Karl listened to his brothers tell the guardsmen to not believe the myths about the space hulk. Karl kept his mouth shut, he knew little of hulks in general, so he'd let the more experienced members do the talking here. While waiting for the transport to reach the hulk, Karl though of killing orks. The joy of slaughtering hundreds of xenos with his cannon. The though got his adrenalin pumping, he couldn't wait for the battle. 

The door dropped open and Karl was the first out, assault firing almost before the door had opened. Orks were being cut in half, losing limbs, and simply dieing from Karl's assault cannon. Laughing, Karl walked into the hanger, cutting a swath of orks in front of him. _This is what I live for._ Karl though laughing, _Killing in the name-_.

Suddenly something smashed into the back of his helmet, his vision blurred and the helmets' visual setting died. Scrambling to get his helmet off, Karl was hit again by some unknown opponent. This time he was hit in the shoulder, his shoulder guard was mashed and mangled, making it hard for Karl to use his left arm. Finally pulling off his helmet, Karl saw he was facing a nob of considerable power. Karl bashed the ork with his shield, giving his time to strap his shield on his back and grab his new knife.

Karl snarled, "You ruined my armor, bastard!" 
With this insult, Karl charged to ork, lunging with his knife. The nob easily parred and hit Karl in the face with his fist. Stumbling back while sitting out blood, Karl noticed how futile it was to even fight the ork, a knife versus a power klaw. Karl backed away and raised his cannon. Realizing the danger, the ork dove out of the way, mere inches in front of the cannon rounds. With incredible speed, the nob was in Karl's face again he did a back hand to Karl's face, kicked him in the gut, then picked up the stunned marine and threw him. Karl smashed into the wall and laid there.

_Kill, him._

Karl looked up in time to see the nob reach down to smash his head. Karl forced himself to roll over. The nob laughed at the marine trying to roll away. Karl suddenly stopped rolling, and ripped to ork apart with his cannon. Pushing himself up and growled and the amount of damage that had been done to his armor. Karl had spent countless hours polishing his armor, only to had it ruined by some ork. Raising his assault cannon, Karl continued to kill the xenos.


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

Astaroth sat silently as the moving gunship rocked around him. His hands, tightly bound in ceramite gauntlets, were folded into the sign of the aquila. His lips moved silently in a private prayer to the Emperor. It wasn’t a prayer for hope, or salvation. He was dedicating the spilling of blood to the God of mankind. 

Giant engines roared as the gunships paused, landing gears engaging, and began their descent. Closest to the door, Astaroth was the first out. His gigantic boots thudded down, carrying him off the disembarkment ramp. His right hand drew his storm bolter - fully loaded, safety disengaged, and his left swung Tyrfing into it’s mighty grip. 

“Do you believe in myths sir? I heard there's a myth about this hulk.”

Astaroth was addressed by a guardsman. He sniggered, smiling at the man’s naivety. 

“Myths? Monsters, you mean? Magical powers? They aren’t myths - they’re a reality. It’s what we Astartes were trained to fight, trained to destroy.”

The space marine turned away. The guardsmen would be little help, and he suspected they would break formation at the first sign of anything abnormal. He’d leave the morale to their commissars, but at least he knew he couldn’t rely on them. 

Astaroth reported to Ruhr, accepting his mission quickly and efficiently, before carrying on. He leapt into the fray, descending on a pair of lightly-armored orks like an angel of death. They saw him and charged, screaming, crude weapons raised. 

The Space Marine’s ceramite-plated fist swung into the first ork’s face, sending the beast flying backwards into another of his companions, engaged in combat with troops of the third legion. The second ork swung a sharp cutting tool at Astaroth. Tyrfing swept up, parrying the strike. The huge marine ducked and span, flicking the ignition stud on his sword as he did so. Tyrfing blazed into light, blue lightning illuminating the space around Astaroth. 

The rest of the battle took three moves. Tyrfing punctured the ork’s chest, and Astaroth’s enormous momentum lifted the muscle-bound from it’s feet, impaled on the end of a power sword. Then Astaroth leveled his storm bolter at it’s head and fired, twice. One blessed bolter shell to puncture the alien’s dense skull, and the second to blow what little brain it had to pieces. 

Yellow blood dripping from his sword, Astaroth let the corpse drop to the floor. The targeting system in his helm had identified his objective - the immobile Stompa in the middle of the cavern. He began to jog, breaking into a run, sword held by his side and bolter held in front of him, firing into the massed ranks of the xenos as he headed to the Stompa to group with his battle-brothers.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Not an update just putting Ruhr into assault

-------------------------

Ruhr leapt into the sea if Orks, he knew that the astares would most likely win the battle if his knights succeeded with their tasks, he landed on an Ork, his armoured boot slammed down on it's head spilling brains on the ground. Three nearby Orks yelled with rage and charged at Ruhr. The first leapt in the air, brandishing his crude chainswords. Ruhr laughed as the ork impaled himself on Orksbane, the Orks flesh glowed red rom the lightning the sword emitted. With an almighty throw Ruhr threw the Ork onto the other two, their faces filled with surprise just befor Ruhr stabbed through the already dead ork into the other two roughly where the heart was.

Ruhr wiped the blood from his blade on the Orks crude armour. "captain order all the devastator you can spare to fire at the stompa."

"yes my lord replied the captain."

A moment later heavy Bolger fire began to freckle the stomas colossal body. Ruhr didn't have time to spend staring idly at the Orks, he knew that he was one if the only one that could defeat the ork warlord

Ruhr made his way across the cavern quickly and methodically, the Orks were very predictable and Ruhr very deadly. He dodged attacks and stabbed the Orks in the back as they run past. One was stupid enough to duel Ruhr with his sword. He was beheaded after his first attack.

Ruhr eventually reached his knights, they were busy fighting the nobs. Ruhr circled around and came at the warlord from behind. He was not being cowardly, he just wanted a fair battle where neither force had any bodyguards. "SCUM I AM HERE FOR YOUR HEAD!" bellowed Ruhr charging at the Ork. He hit into it at a sprint knocking it in the head with his storm shield. The ork was pushed back stunned but very much alive and very very angry. Two nobs that had yet to attack broke from their group and moves toward Ruhr. The warlord caught them before they could attack and said "DIS UMIE IS MINE NUMSKULLS." the no s retreated back to their group obviously annoyed.

The ork bellowed at the noble astares, it starting shooting at Ruhr while it ran towards him and gnashing his power claw. The bullets bounced of Ruhrs armour like peashooters to a tank. The ork extended his claw toward Ruhr and roared. Ruhr dodged to the left and cut the Orks left hand of. The hand and gun hit the ground with a thud. The ork continued, it's momentum preventing it from stopping.

The warlord got Ruhrs head in his power claw, the chapter master fought furiously against the ork trying the rip the claw open. His weapons lay on the ground..........

-----------------------
OOC: just keep going with your tasks then I will post the rest of Ruhrs fight and the next update.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Thanio scrambled to raise his shield in time as another two orks came after him. 

_This just gets better and better._ He grumbled to himself, being forced backwards by the trio of orks and their relentless advance. He parried one swing with his sword, sparks flying as metal met plasma fielded metal. He surged forward, but the orks weighed a tonne each, and he may as well have rammed a bunker. 

The one advantage he now had was that he was inside the first ork`s guard, forcing it to try and take a step backwards. The clumsy brute collided with one of his friends, resulting in an angry exchange of blows between them. Thanio used the lapse in their onslaught to round on the third, making the fight momentarily easier. A quick thrust to the creature`s face ended it`s ability to see, hear, or be alive in general. 

He turned back around. The dispute between the two nobs had been settled, leaving only one adversary for Thanio to face.

'It`s over, Xeno!' Thanio shouted, charging in with sword held high. The ork staggerd forward in its clumsy armour, roaring a savage battlecry at the top of its lungs. 

They impacted heavily, _Light`s Veil_ absorbing the greater portion of the collision whilst Thanio struggled to hold his ground and find a chance to strike. The hydraulic sounds of the power klaw snapped and buzzed above his head as the ork tried to reach over his shield. 

'HYAAAHHH!!!' Thanio summoned every single ounce of strength he had, pushing back the ork`s clumsy attacks whilst bringing _Heaven`s Edge_ into a vicious slashing uppercut. The power field sizzled through rusted metal as his blade struck home, cleaving the ork in half...

Thanio stood, a little worn out but no less fit for battle as scanned the immediate area for further threats. 

With the rest of the few remaining meganobs being dispatched by his fellow knights, Thanio turned his gaze to the duel between Ruhr and the warboss.

He held his sword at the ready. He would not interrupt this honour duel, but would be ready to act in an instant in the unlikely event that the Chapter Master fell...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The punch caused static and red warning runes to flash across Sir Artemis' helmet display.

Instinctively ducking and rolling past the MegaNob, _Pentitent_ slashing at the bundled cables encasing the Xenos armoured leg, Artemis came up in a smooth motion behind the Ork. With one hand, he ripped off his now useless helmet. He threw it at his opponent, striking the Orks bald, green head. The creature bellowed and turned to face Artemis.

"Now it's my turn," he said, as the Ork charged in for the kill. The brother Knight simply held his sword aloft, allowing the Ork to impale its hideous visage on the blade. Releasing his grip, Artemis spun away, and with a fluidity possessed only by those baptised in centuries of war, he drew his Bolt Pistol from the mag-lock at his hip and fired three times.

Three more Nobs crumpled to to the floor of the hangar.

He pulled his sword free, and a fourth body fell. Immediately scanning for more targets, Artemis saw that his brothers were dispatching the remaining Nobs. Moving to where Thanio stood, he turned his gaze to his Chapter Masters' battle with the Ork WarBoss. Bound by honour, and orders, they did not intervene - save to cut down the occasional Ork foolish enough to stray too close to the duel.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

"These guys are supposed to be nasty? I feel like I'm kicking puppies here," Sir Bulgast jeered. He watched as orks scattered like leaves on the wind. 

Ruhr charged past him and engaged. Ruhr rolled through the ranks of the enemy like a large rock rolling down a hill. He stopped when he finally got to the Warboss.

As Ruhr locked into his honor battle with the biggest Ork on the hulk, Bulgast looked around. There were still loads of the green menace here to warrant his attention.

"Hey, we knew all these guys were on this thing, right? Why didn't we just blast this thing outta orbit? Would'a been easier."

He spotted a group of orks nearby rushing to the aid of their warboss. With a shout of almost childish glee, Bulgast charged into their number, slamming into them full force with the shield. A follow-through swing of his power mace obliterated one of their number.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Knight Terach Vetus was sat on the set of the thunder hawk, Preparing his weapons for battle. Opposite him were the Marines of the 3rd company, sitting ready for the battle ahead. _I haven’t fought with these guys for a long time!_ Thought Terach. He had wished that if he died, it would be with the company he had been through hell and back with. He put on his helmet and put _Duty_ away, only to draw _Honour_ out. He reviewed all of his fights with the orks to make sure they didn’t get the jump on him. 

After his flight to the hanger he leaped out and waited for Ruhr to give him the order. _"Astorith Fyre, Gaius Octavian, Canopus Alinari, Terach Vetus and Amareo Davion, take the stompa don't let them start it up."_ Shouted Ruhr and Terach was willing to accomplish the task. _A stompa is a very worthy foe indeed!_ He thought as he charged towards the massive ork mob. He swept his axe and all the orks within two meters of him died. Blood was splattered and body parts fell to the ground. An explosion caught his attention and saw Sir Davion that he threw one of the frag grenades.

A smile was seen upon Terach’s lips as he saw his Brother Knights charge at the stompa, not one step faltering. He could see Sir Alinari destroying anything in his path and Terach joined him to see who would reach the stompa first. He Drew Duty in his right hand and used his momentum to bash and slash the orks in his way. _“Press the advantage!”_ Boomed Alinari. Terach added his own voice “Forwards brothers! Destroy this atrocity!”


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus slammed the first ork out of his way and into the console it was working at. He spun and smashed another with his power mace. Behind him other Knights were moving through the doorway and dealing with the few orks in this lower level. It wouldn't take long for their fight to be extinguished. 

"Who has antiarmor grenades," Camillus boomed as he finished the ork pinned behind his shield. He heard men replying, but could not tell who. His eyes were locked to the men outside the door, and the order he had heard over his vox. "Captain order all the devastator you can spare to fire at the stompa," the Chapter Master had ordered. "Damnation," Camillus whispered as he watched the heavy guns turn. "DOWN," he boomed shoving another man away from the doorway and lowering his shield. 

Heavy Bolter shells began to slam into the armor around them. Several of the shells penetrated through. Camillus braced himself as one hit his shield. Then another and another. "DEVISTATORS HOLD YOUR FIRE," he yelled across the vox. It was loud enough for them to hear even over the distance and sounds of battle. What had the Chapter Master been thinking? He had ordered men to fire on a vehicle that his own men were assaulting. 

Camillus spun to the others as the shells stopped coming. "What are you waiting for," he boomed again, "kill this damned thing!" As the other astartes made their way up to find what was left of the orks, Camillus glanced down. There was a pair of marks on his armor, and from one was a newly formed scab of quickly clotting blood.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Davion followed his brothers. He guarded the rear of the group and held his storm shield to block most of the corridor, walking backwards. An nob burst through the corroagted iron walls. Davion ducked as it swung its choppa and thrust his shield upwards, breaking the Nobz elbow joint. He then lunged forward with his power sword and pierced the aliens throat. Then, in an elegant sword move, Davion spun around, slicing off the Orkz head. Black blood gushed out of the stump where its head used to be. 

Davion then made his way to the noises of gunfire. He stepped on a gretchin and kneed a Boy in the stomach. The ork quickly recovered from the winding but Davion plunged his blade into the chest of the Xenos. He then repeatedly smashed its face in with his shield. He heard the familiar cry of,"WAAAaaaaaagh!!!!", and he spun around to counter a chop from an ork. He headbutted it and then hit it with the but of his sword. Davion parryed another attack and, using his shield, pinned the choppa to the wall. Sparks flew as the weapon dug into the wall. The ork fired a few shots from its slugga and Davion stepped back. Amazingly the ork was so inaccurate that two of the shots has missed and the other had ricoched off his shoulder pad.

Davion swung his sword up and the Boy'z arm seperated from the elbow. Davion then chopped at the orks leg. The Xenos fell to its knees. Davion then chopped at its head. The Sword lodged itself in the orks skull with a sickening thud. He pulled it out and was about to continue to the sound of battle when a shot pierced his leg. The wound quickly clotted and the broken bone fixed itself as soon as it had broken, but the sudden attack suprised Davion and he fell to one knee. A Nob charged at him and he rolled out of the way just in time. He blocked a swipe with his shield. The choppa got stuck in the storm shield and Davion threw it away, the choppa with it. He rammed into the ork, impaling it with his sword. The Nob tried to grab him as it slowly died. When it stopped breathing, He let it slide of his sword and then picked up the storm shield. It had been badly damaged, but it would still protect him. Davion carried onto the sounds of battle to join his brothers.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Bulgast heard Camillus shout "DEVISTATORS HOLD YOUR FIRE!"

He spun to see their own troops taking fire on the Stompa. Some men were wounded, but he didn't think any of them were killed. Friendly-fire is never pretty under any circumstance. Hopefully the one who gave the order would be more observant in the future. Such mistakes could be very costly in winning this skirmish.

He uttered an oath to the Emperor and turned his attention back to the task at hand.

The wave of orks just kept coming. If he didn't know better, he would have thought this a trap. Why would the ork Warboss be so close to the landing platform, anyway. Given the immensity of the hulk, you would have thought that it would have been somewhere more defensible.

Well, orks were not known for their intelligence. They were know for their tenacity.

Beginning to sing a battle song to glory to the Emperor, Sir Bulgast began methodically pulverizing all orks within reach with his power mace. Suit servos whined and power sources hummed as ork met mace. The resulting release of energy practically misted the body of the unfortunate greenskins.

Bulgast found himself chuckling over his vox as he slaughtered his way further into the ork ranks. Oddly enough, the chuckling didn't interrupt his singing. Just for the sheer joy of it, he began to transmit over the vox, hoping that he could spurn his brothers on to even greater acts of heroism.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

As Gaius charged through the door to the stompa he could hear Camillus fighting through in the large atrium. The atrium was full of orks intermingled around several consoles and there was a hallway on the far end where even more orks were pouring forth from. Gaius saw a Camillus beating an ork with his shield against a console. 

Gaius was starting forward when he heard a grunt form his right and was violently slammed into the opposite wall. He quickly recovered and swung His axe in a short, brutal backswing to chop the right arm and head off an ork the had attacked him form an recess in the wall. He then heard Camillus shout, ""Who has antiarmor grenades?" Gaius shouted back over the vox, "I have one right here brother" as he slammed his shield ito the face of another ork that jumoed out of the recess in the wall breaking its faw and nose and splattering blood all over his shield and helmet and making the ork stumble back into the wall. 

Gaius then heard the Chapter Master shout, "Captain order all the devastator you can spare to fire at the stompa,"

He instinctively grabbed the ork that he had just stunned around the neck and spun it in front of him and used the ork as a meat shield to absorb most of the oncoming heavy bolter fire. As the ork was starting to just disinagrate under the onslaught of fire Camallis shouted for the Devastators to hold there fire. As the fire stopped Gaius dropped what was left of the ork and turned to see if his battle-brothers were okay.

As he was turning to make sure that Camillus, who was ahead of him, was alright he heard Camillus say, "What are you waiting for, lets kill this damned thing!" 

Gauis then finished pulling of the Krak and tossed it to Camillus and responded by saying, "The Krak you asked for brother. Let us finish quickly so that we may get out of this coffin."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus snatched the grenade from the air. _"The Krak you asked for brother. Let us finish quickly so that we may get out of this coffin."_ Camillus nodded. In truth he didn’t plan on someone handing him a grenade, but now that he held it he would use it.

The battle was rather brief toward the engine room on the second floor. Most of the orks spent themselves trying to reach the intruders. Already covered in blood the Knights looked like daemons when they entered the room. There were only a few of the cursed things here. It was like slaughtering cattle.
Camillus walked into the room and glanced around. There were a total of two exits, one appeared to be to a balcony at the rear of the stompa. Above them he could hear the sounds of heavy fire slamming into the thing’s head.

An orks cry turned his attention back. A single mek was charging. One cursed ork against the might of three marines was insane. The thing raised a gnarled chain blade over its head. Camillus stepped forward and deflected the blow with his shield. The pummel of his mace slammed into the things skull. It staggered past and thumped into something. “Deal with that Brothers,” he said walking past. While it might appear that he ignored the threat he was prepared to kill the thing if none of the others would, or if it became a threat again.

It took a few seconds for the assault marine to find what he was looking for. There were two places within the engine he chose. One was located behind a control console. The detonation would obliterate the electronics causing constant sparking within the room. The second was at the fuel line. This detonation would breach the fuel tanks, and fill the stompa with liquid fire. Together it would ensure the beastly thing would never move again.

“Devistators, your fire will be best served elsewhere,” Camillus reported over the vox. He turned to the others in the room. “I will need one to stay with me, the rest of you will exit this thing. I will be awaiting your conformation before we set the charges.” There was a moment waiting for a brother to step forward. “We will be leaving by another way,” he finished as the others began their exit. Then two men stood in the small engine room and waited.

“We are clear,” one of the brothers voxed back. Camillus switched his grenade to timed detonation. “On my mark, and then out the balcony.” Terach moved to the fuel tanks. “1, mark,” Camillus said as he pressed the primary fuse. 
10 seconds to go, Camillus sprinted to the doorway.
9. Through the door he spun and saw the door.
8. Terach was clear of the door, Camillus shoved it.
7. The rusted thing creaked as he forced it to move.
6. The door finally slammed shut.
5. Camillus spun the lock, but there was no sound of locking.
4. The assault marine was over the railing and headed toward the ground.
3. Camillus rolled and glanced to be sure Terach had recovered and began to run.
2. The marines continued to run. The word “BRACE,” slipped out of Camillus’s vox.
1. Camillus spun and braced behind his shield.
There was a pair of explosions that almost seemed muffled. Inside the stompa a series of fuel lines erupted. The thick promethium gushed into the crampt engine room. As it did flames chased it into the fuel tanks. There was a massive explosion as the tanks ruptured completely. Liquid fire rushed through the thing. Across the front of the stompa gun ports shot fireballs into the air. The ammunition supplies lit up sounding off with several small pops, then larger ones. The liquid flames reached the supplies for the things larger cannon. A massive chunk of the stompa disappeared as munitions detonated in unison. It rocked hard. There was a sound of tortured metal as the thing tipped forward, and finally crashed to the ground. The total time from the grenade detonation to destruction was maybe six seconds.

As Camillus recovered he turned to his brother. “Emperor be praised. You did well Brother. Your assault training shines brightly.”
The pair turned toward the others. Camillus pulled a canister from his belt. His suit needed to be sealed quickly. A fire of that size would consume the oxygen in this area rather quickly, and fill it with deadly gases. “I give you the honor of reporting to the chapter master,” he said to his brother as he pressed the repair cement into the hole in his armor.

OOC(The areas marked * are to be edited after a reply post from whoever stays with me)


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Terach Vetus stood slicing the orks away from his fellow knights as they breached into the stompa. Terach placed _Honour_ Upon his back and used _Duty_ For the inside of the stompa. He stabbed an ork through the throat and kept rearguard of the knights assaulting the stompa with Brother knight Davion. Terach was itching to fight an opponent worth his death but so far, none had stood out. _Maybe the warboss…_ Thought Terach as he decapitated another ork. Camillus shouted “who has anti-armour grenades?” And Terach remained silent. He never carried Grenades, preferring to take out armour with his axe.

He was busy dealing with two orks when he heard “Captain, order all the devastators you can spare at the stompa”. Terach fell backwards onto his back purposefully and watched as the two orks that ran at him, thinking that they had got him, were shredded as a missile launcher punched through the armour and heavy bolter shell destroyed their bodies into gore and mush. _Damn it! What was Rhur thinking?! Tonar wouldn’t have done something as stupid_ Terach Angrily thought to himself. He hefted himself back up and saw the battle outside as he went down the corridor, passing the missing armour plate. 

When Camillus shouted through the vox to the Devastators “Devastators hold your fire!”, Terach sent a private vox to Rhur. “Master, think before you order something as foolish as that, Otherwise you’ll have your knights killed!” As he finished sending the message through his vox, Camillus ordered them to press onwards. Terach nodded and kept _Duty_ ready, dripping in ork blood.

When they entered the Engine room, Terach’s banner was stained in Ork blood and his Blade looking like it thirsted more, something which Terach was willing to give to it. While Camillus decided where to place the Grenade, Terach despatched a couple of orks in the room. He looked around and saw that the others had killed the other orks. Camillus then asked “I will need one to stay with me; the rest of you will exit this thing. I will be awaiting your conformation before we set the charge”. Terach Boldly stepped forwards and said “I would be honour to destroy this abomination with you”.

He waited for Camillus to give him the signal, while the other knights exited the Stompa. “On my mark and then out the balcony” Camillus said to Terach. He raised an eyebrow under his helmet and moved to the fuel tanks. “One, mark” and after Camillus sprinted towards the doorway, Terach was less than a second behind him.
He slid through the door and Camillus closed it, locking it as well. He stood up and jump over the railing with Camillus, rolling as he hit the ground and took cover behind Camillus’ shield as Terach did not have his own.

The stompa went off bigger than a firework display, A chain reaction of explosions rippled along the stompa’s fuel lines and armour. Just before each explosion, the armour became massively distorted and ripped before a massive outburst of flame and explosion came out. When the explosion hit the main fuel tank, It blew up in a tremendous fashion and he was glad to be covered by Camillus’ shield, deflecting debris and heat away.

He stood up as Flames licked the air around, the now destroyed, stompa. Camillus turned to him and said “Emperor be praised. You did well”. Terach gave a nod of thanks and noticed a hole in Camillus’ armour, but before he could metion it, Camillus took out a canister and began to seal it. “I give you the honour of reporting to the chapter master”. 

“Why thank you brother” replied Terach and turned away from the other knight. When Terach found the Rhur, He made sure his thoughts were cool and that he showed respect to him, even if he nearly got Terach and the others killed. “Chapter master, I came to report the destruction of the stompa. However, it would be wise in future to remember if you had already sent men to destroy it for a few of the Knights were injured, Not severely, from the friendly fire we received.” Terach Crossed his arms and waited for the response he was about to receive._ He needs to plan more thoroughly next time…_ was the thought Terach had before Rhur started to speak.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The Orks had lost the battle, Command was shattered and all hope of survival was abandoned. The astares quickly rounded up the remains or the Orks. Some gathered to watch Ruhrs battle with the warlord, some moved toward the land raider "knights fury" which had been utilised as a first aid base. And the rest hounded the Orks into the tunnels of the space hulk.

The warlord grunted, " Did you do dis on purpose umie?" asked the ork. "the only thing I have done on purpose is remove your hand from your arm."

"no umie you knew dat if I waz not I da battle, da boyz would be as puny as da umans dey fight gainst"

" it seems you do have a shred of intelligence ork." the ork laughed, " you is not bad for a umie, if you a ork you would be boss of da biggest WAAAAAGH."

"enough talk scum, your words are like daggers in my heart," snapped Ruhr, the ork looked displeased with himself. An explosion blossomed from the shape of the stompa, it was he distraction Ruhr needed. The claw went slack, Ruhr ducked and picked up his sword, he slashed upwards first, he sliced through the claws power cables charging it with the energy of Orksbane, the electricity coursed through the warlords body making the skin glow red. The ork paralysed had no defence to the straight slice that beheaded the ork.

Brother terach walked towards Ruhr, he was obviously annoyed but he held himself subdued and kept his respect for Ruhr.

“Chapter master, I came to report the destruction of the stompa. However, it would be wise in future to remember if you had already sent men to destroy it for a few of the Knights were injured, Not severely, from the friendly fire we received.”

" my apologies Terrach I had expected our devastators to locate you and fire at the stompas head and weapons, but do not blame them brother it is I that is at fault. I am still settling in to being chapter master and fitting into Tonars legacy is difficult. I assure you my commands will be more specific next time." Ruhr put his hand on terrachs shoulder. "of course you and all that took down the stompa shall be rewarded greatly,"

Ruhr walked away from Terrach, he was confident the matter was resolved. Ruhr thumbed the vox,

"heroic speeches will be saved for later brothers, for now gather a squad of your choice and meet me at the location I have marked out on your In helm map."

All: do whatever needs to be done for the other brothers, do you help the injured to the land raider redeemer? Do you continue with the battle and hound the Orks into the tunnels? Or do you male your may over to your chapter master and watch his duel? You then hear his orders down the vox.

Your choice of squads/partners are:


Captain sephera: Sephera uses a power mace + storm shield, in his command squad are;
Company champion with combat shield and power sword
Apothacery with all the apothecary gear and bolt pistol
Veteran with master crafted bolter and special issue ammunition
Veteran with chainsword and combi-melta
Whoever commands this squad has the option of carrying the company banner. 

Find your desired squad and proceed to the aforementioned tunnel mouth.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

After tossing the krak to Camillus, Gaius followed him toward the engine room dispatching orks with impunity. After they entered the engine room Gaius went to the left og the door dispatching two orks with shots to the head from his bolt pistol and cutting another down with an over-hand strike, splitting the ork from head to navel. 

As Gaius pulled his ax out of the ork he looked over and saw Camillus stun an ork with his mace and say, “Deal with that Brothers,”. Gaius walked over to the ork saying, "With pleasure brother" as he put his bolt pistol to the back of the orks head and pulled the trigger spreading the orks brains and blood over a console. 

Gaius heard Camillus say,“I will need one to stay with me, the rest of you will exit this thing. I will be awaiting your conformation before we set the charges.” as he was replacing the magazine in his bolt pistol. Gaius was about to step forward when Terech said, “I would be honour to destroy this abomination with you”. Nodding in respect Gaius said, "Come brothers, while Camillus and Terech destroy this abomination let us go aid the Chapter Master and purge the rest of the hulk of xeno filth" Gaius then led the other Brother-Knights out of the stampa and toward the honor duel between Falco and the ork boss. As soon as they got clear of the stompa Gaius radioed that they were clear.

As Gaius was giving the all clear he say a group of Nobz working their way behind the honor duel and try to interrupt it and took off at a run to intercept them. After eliminating the nobz he heard Falco say, "heroic speeches will be saved for later brothers, for now gather a squad of your choice and meet me at the location I have marked out on your In helm map." 

Upon hearing this Gaius walked over to the first assault squad he say and said as he bowed and made the sign of the aquila, "Sergeant, I am Brother Knight Gaius Octavion and it would be honor to join your squad in combat." The sergeant, which was wearing a storm shield and wielding a master-crafted power sword responded by saying, "Greetings Brother-Knight, I am Sergeant Narayen and it would be our honor to fight alongside you. We will fallow your orders." 

"Do you have wounded Narayen?" Gaius asked.

"I have three fallen and two injured Brother." The Sergeant Narayen responded.

Then let us get them to the Apothecaries and meet the the Chapter Master, shall we." Gaius said as he reached and help one of the wounded marines to his feet and started to assist him to the Redeemer. After they had gotten the wounded and fallen marines to he aid station Gaius and Squad Narayen made their way to the rendezvous to meet Falco.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Karl watched as the orks fled back into their tunnels. Karl was the last marine to stop firing down the corridors, and he only stopped because his assault cannon had overheated. Karl walked away from the hallway and rejoined the main group. There were wounded marines everywhere. And Karl could only wonder how many of his brothers had been killed by Ruhr. Karl shook his head. How pathetic.

Karl looked around and eventually found Techmarine Hebron. Smiling Karl approached his brother,
"Techmarine, I would be honored to serve alongside in the up coming battles."

"The honor would be mine, brother. Would you let me ave a look at your armor. It appears to be heavily damaged."

The techmarine made some quick repairs, and they headed into the depths of the hulk.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Thanio watched with a sordid interest as Ruhr and the ork exchanged a few choice insults. Moments later the crude war machine behind them began to rumble.

_Is it active?!_ Thanio tightened his grip on his sword and shield. The weapon and shield would have proven useless against it, but he would not deny himself the comforting feeling of having sword in hand. And at least he would die fighting. Beside him, Artemis seemed similarly tense, but whether from the sight before them or simply battle readiness Thanio could not tell.

Suddenly, the stompa detonated. Thanio`s gaze swept to the smoking feet of the construct, the men Ruhr had sent to destroy it were making their way back. They were shaken and slightly battleworn, but largely uninjured. 

His eyes shot back to the duel at the moment Ruhr beheaded the beast...

- - -

During Ruhr`s exchange with Brother Terach, Thanio could not help but notice a hint of reproach in the knight`s voice. Evidently, a hasty decision on the Chapter Master`s part had resulted in several injuries among Terach`s group. 

Thanio was not one to judge, but had to admit that this instance was particularly out of character for Ruhr. Was the potential threat posed by the orks` invasion proving too much pressure for the venerable knight? Thanio resolved to make careful notes on Ruhr`s behaviour. If he really was not up to the task...

_No._ Thanio thought to himself. _We`re not there yet. Until then, he is my commander._ He nodded stoically and moved to assist in their consolidation of the area. Assisting several injured marines nearby into the waiting transport, Thanio received the chapter master`s instructions.

- - -

Moving from the Land Raider, Thanio encountered a tactical squad waiting not far from the cave entrance. Some of his fellows had taken the liberty of joining other squads, so Thanio thought to himself, why not?

'M`lord.' The sergeant saluted Thanio crisply. 'Will you grant us the honour of your experience and leadershipin this coming fight?'

'I will, Brother Sergeant.' Thanio nodded respectfully. 'Follow me and learn well, fellow knights. The greenskin will learn well to fear the Regal Knights this day!' 

'Squad Paver is at your command!' The sergeant saluted again. 'For the Emperor!' 

'_For the Emperor!_' the squad echoed.

'For honour...' Thanio whispered, leading his men towards the cave.



--- --- --- 

ooc: I took the tactical squad!


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Sir Davion walked up to the Sergeant of Squad Quanal. 
He bowed and said,"I am Brother Knight Amareo Davion of the Second Company. I request the honour of joining your squad."
Sergeant Quanal nodded and handed Davion a Thunder Hammer. Davion gave his sword to a nearby Techmarine and took the Hammer. Quanal said,"Brother Knight, my squad is yours."
Davion bowed and then led his squad towards the location Chapter Master Falco had marked. Had there been more time, he would've used Terminator Armour, but conditions prevented this. As he got closer to the tunnel, the stench of Orks got stronger. Finding them would be hard, as there was no way of tracking them accurately. But it was more likely the orks would come to them. Davion continued on, the Terminators following behind.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Knight Terach Vetus Listened to Rhur’s reply and waited for him to finish. “I do not place the blame upon the devastators lord, for they were only doing as order. May I suggest that you think things a bit more thoroughly before sending orders, but I know it is hard living up to Tonar, and you have my sympathy.” With that, Terach Turned away and saw Librarian Kaz'ael, an honoured epistolary.

Terach Walked up to the Librarian and said “Brother Librarian, it has been a while since we last met” He bowed in honour to the Epistolary. Kaz’ael smiled and replied “no brother, I should be the one bowing to you”. Terach Stood up with a grin on his face and gripped Kaz’ael Shoulder. “I shall not have anyone bowing to me brother, for I find it a bit too…” Said Terach and Kaz’ael Finished it off by saying “Strange?”
They both laughed and Terach asked “Oh, how I’ve missed our conversations! But I need to ask, May I be the one to fight by your side today?” Kaz’ael, with a smile upon his lips, Nodded and he casted wards of Protection on himself and Terach, on both mind and body.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus watched as Brother Terach went to find Rhur. Beneath his helmet Camillus' face was a scowl of anger. He could see the chapter master in his duel with the ork. He had managed to get his head locked in the thing's claw, and was talking to it. What was that man thinking? Camillus spun toward several orks who were engaged with brother assault marines. He let his mind return to the battle at hand.

Blood was caked on their armor when Camillus reached the assault marines. Their work was brutal and Camillus was glad to see it done. As he reduced another ork into a quivering mass Camillus stepped forward to the squad's sergeant. "Fine work brother," he said nodding toward the man. The Brother Sergeant nodded back. "Brother Knight," was his reply. There was a sudden lull in the battle. With his enhanced senses Camillus could hear the Chapter Master's words.
"I am still settling in to being chapter master and fitting into Tonars legacy is difficult." Camillus bit his tongue. Nearly 250 years this man had been master, and in that time he was only 'settling in.' Tonar had been a potent warrior, but that was not all that made a leader. Camillus had taken on deadlier foes than any Ork without ever being in true danger. He rubbed the small silver stud on his belt. Some foes were far harder than these greenskins.

As the master walked his own movements showed his confidence in closure. The Ruhr keyed the vox and spoke, "heroic speeches will be saved for later brothers, for now gather a squad of your choice and meet me at the location I have marked out on your in helm map." 

"Brother," Camillus said turning to the sergeant before him, "how are your men fairing?"
The Brother Seargent glanced back. "You trained us well brother," he said nodding toward his men, "Minor injuries are the worst we have." Camillus smiled. "If you would allow me brother, I request the use of your men." The sergeant saluted, "You will have them all." Camillus looked at them. "Tell me who are your newest." Sergeant Lintin looked back. "Brother Kathus, and Tyrus are the youngest. They have never fought beneith you." "I trust you trained them?" The sergeant smiled. Camillus glanced at the others. "Take your men back to the landraider, and get them seen to.”

When Camillus finally reached the land raider the squad was waiting for him. Sergeant Lintin stood with a servitor working at his arms. “Are your weapons damaged,” Camillus asked seeing the servitor working at his hands. “If you honor us by leading this squad, then we shall honor you with the symbol of our sergeant.” Camillus shook his head. “No brother, these are your weapons not mine.” The sergeant turned to the Brother Knight. “If not my own,” he motioned toward another servitor holding a pair of the heavy gloves, “Then will you have them at all?” Camillus smiled at the gesture. “We have to be quick. The Chapter master wishes us ready to move.”

When Camillus arrived at the tunnel mouth there was a smile behind his helmet. It was like old times. Standing there with the symbols of an assault marine he was once again at home. The lightning claws were retracted allowing him to carry his mace, and shield. Upon his back was the heavy assault pack, but for the proud marine it weighed nothing.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Sir Bulgast finished donning the power fist. It had taken a bit of time as the various pieces were attached to his form and sealed shut by the waiting servitors. Once the final seals were completed, the Litanies to the machine spirits spoken, and the cables connected, power thrummed though the over-sized fist. Hentas Bulgast experimentally flexed the fingers of the power fist, and smiled in satisfaction as the mimicked his moves completely. His hand channeled the force of the Emperor. Whomever he struck would become pulverized gore. The fist disrupted any matter struck, and Hentas would see to it that many orks died this day.

He turned and viewed the members of squad Tyru. They all seemed like excellent specimens of Space Marines. They stood at attention a respectful distance off, awaiting his orders, their Terminator armor glistening metallic in the lights of area. There were three armed with power fists and storm bolters, while the fourth was armed with a power fist and a heavy flamer. Bulgast approached the group, ready to issue starting orders.

He pointed at the marine with the flamer. "You watch the back of the squad. Nothing takes us by surprise. Something, anything, shows its ugly face I want it ashed before it can take two steps." Bulgast turned and addressed the other three. "You three will provide supporting fire. It should go without saying, but, the first one of you pukes that shoots me will find himself fired. Out of an airlock. I hope I make myself clear."

He turned and eyed the corridor that the other squads were starting to congregate towards. They were going deeper into this floating tomb. The only easy was was back, and that was through airless void. Only the Emperor knew what horrors lurked further within this mausoleum of technology. He keyed his scanners to monitor the vitals of his team.

"Follow your training and you will make it out alive. There's an army of them in here. Emperor knows what tricks and toys they have." He raised his power fist and activated his storm shield. The energy field crackled to life around it. These shields were capable of withstanding direct rocket blast when engaged. "Let's show them why it was a mistake to be born an ork. Move out."

His squad, some of the Emperor's finest, thudded towards the corridor. Their armor was the Emperor's strength, their weapons His fury. Woe unto those who stood against His glory.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The orks that had not fled to the depths of the hulk, lay on the ground of the hangar, dead or dying.

Sir Artemis moved amongst the bodies, pausing occasionally to slit the throat of a Xeno that still drew breath. He was aware of a heated exchange occurring between Terach and Ruhr, but he paid it no heed. His duty was to follow, not to question.

"Brother Knight!" The voice made Artemis turn. Brother Sergeant Sartak approached him, his helmet off, showing a vicious claw wound to the side of his grizzled countenance, "My Squad has been assigned to you, sir."

"Very well, brother Sergeant, report."
"We suffered one fatality during the assault. Squad is at 88% combat efficiency."

Artemis looked at the other marines in the squad, as they made ready to enter the depths of the hulk in pursuit of the Orks, before responding, "Let us pray to the God-Emperor that we do not lose any more before this day is done."


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ruhr made his way over to the caverns mouth, he looked out into the void of space and down onto Panterra III. He sat there for a while, he began chanting the regal knights mantra of power"fear panterra, fear the knights," Ruhr chanted, the ancient panterrans believed that the gods would give power to those who spoke the most powerful words. It was still a common thing to believe.

He didn't like to show it but he was deeply troubled by this hulk. It was the same hulk Tonar had died in. Everything kept leading back to Tonar, Ruhr was sick of hearing his name. He couldn't adapt into a fitting chapter master if everyone expected him to be like Tonar. Ruhr was charismatic, a fierce warrior and was tactically sound. He lacked the loyalty of his men, he had yet to prove himself. They had accepted him during the crusade against the Orks, but Ruhr had done nothing astounding during that, it was to the captains that the glory and loyalty went. He had to lead by example but he kept making mistakes that overshadowed his achievements. It could not go on.

Ruhr stood from his medative stance and was met by the view of a thunderhawk gunship, it pulled alongside the cavern and deposited eleven figures, it was brother knight Rademund Thorpe, Ruhr had set him the task of marshaling the warhawks into a more effective fighting force. Ruhr did not need to speak to him, the veteran knew what to do, with a curt nod in Ruhrs direction the knight proceeded towards the location on his HUD.

"Brothers how are our numbers?"

Apothacery Drovan and chaplain Andronius were busy discussing matters of numbers when Ruhr arrived,

"89% of our forces survived, no squads have been fully depleted, reinforcements are not likely to be necasery."

"Good, come brothers we have a bomb to plant." ordered Ruhr, the two warriors set off with Ruhr.

Ruhr and the two knights made their way over to the tunnel entrance, his knights had already gathered with their squads. "I said heroic speeches would be saved for later brothers,well now is later.We have fought valiantly, you have made light work of a large ork landing force, I have made some rash decisions and made some of my brothers injured. But in the words of our former lord, Fear panterra, Fear the knights, unto the sword shall our enemies blood be spilt, unto the shield shall out enemies bones be broken. For it is the will of the knights, For it is in honour of our code,"

"FEAR PANTERRA........." Yelled Ruhr

".........FEAR THE KNIGHTS" came the reply from third company.

"TONIGHT WE SHALL BE VICTORIOUS, THE BLOOD OF OUR ENEMIES WILL STAIN THIS EVER CURSED HULK.YOU KNOW WHAT YOU MUST DO, TONIGHT WE FIGHT IN THE HONOUR OF OUR FALLEN BROTHERS AND FOR THE GLORY OF PANTERRA." Ruhr finished his speach and it was met by the din of astares armour clanking into position and readying themselves to protect the knights only means of escape.

"now my brothers the task of clearing the tunnels and setting the explosive lies down to us, Tactical marine Ditor will carry the explosive." explained the chapter master.

The knights moved into the tunnel, Ruhr moved first. There was nothing in the tunnels for the first half hour but an ork jumped from the shadows and met it's death by the point of Orksbane. Another half hour passed until the group met a clearing with multiple routes.

"Habon which one leads to the core?"

"I cannot be sure my lord, however these paths meet again before long."

"alright then, we split up squads, Tyru, paver and lintin, you are with me. Squads sartak, Quanal, and librarian kaz'ael take the left tunnel with Apothacery Drovan. The rest of you take the right tunnel with chaplain Andronius."

All: describe your journey through the tunnels, do you converse with other members of the strike force other than routine checks? Do you fill Raemund in on the previous battle? Or do you stand in silence and wait for the Orks to arrive? What is your reaction to the lack of Orks in the hulk, are you suspicious? Or are you pleased the mission will be easy? You all go down your respective tunnels, are you pleased with the squads that will accompany yours? Or do you wish you had someone of different skills.

Those with Ruhr: you continue down the tunnel in your group, you come to a large room with a slab of marble and two lit torches, around the room someone has carved images of dragons and burning worlds, the sight sickens you due to their graphic nature. Do you deal with it and move on or voice your concerns?

Camilus: (^include the above in your post) as you enter the room you start to hear voices in your head, they are very quiet and you aren't sure if you heard them at first, they slowly get louder until you finally make out the words they say, "Kill the chapter master, you are more worthy than him, look how he makes foolish mistakes and harms your brothers." how do you react? Do you agree? Are you horrified of the thought? Do you act on them and make a move at Ruhr? The last option would be foolish as Ruhr is superior to you in terms of combat and the rest of the knights would kill you before you drew breath.

Those with Drovan: you continue down the tunnel, Drovan is very chatty and asks you all many questions, are you glad of the distraction or do you find it annoying? You eventually come to a small room filled with broken ork tech, mini killa kans and deft dreads are dotted about the room. Do they look like they are functioning and surprise you when you find out they are not? Or do you have a keen enough eye to notice they are broken? Drovan finds an operating table a two astares gene seeds, he comes to the conclusion that the Orks are attempting to become stronger, are you disgusted that the gene seeds of your brothers have been butchered? Or to you ignore it?

Those with Andronius: you walk down the tunnel with Andronius, he chants litanies of hate all the way, are happy to have one so faithful with you? Or do you believe that faith is blind? You come to a room filled with dead Orks, do you find it surprising? Or do you think it is normal for the Orks to war among themselves?

OOC: The chaplain and Apothacery are under my control, this is mostly a descriptive update, we will get some more action next update. G0arr you should feel very special, a large amount of the story will change depending on your actions.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus stood at the cavern's mouth in front the men he would lead. He could hear the assault pack rumble as a subtle move increased the throttle. How long had it been? Decades since he had worn his assault pack? He remembered the old days. Descending from the sky upon the fiery wings. The rush of combat with his brothers at his side. Camillus stood there at the cavern's mouth. All he could recall was an ancient quote he had found within the text's of his training. "They shall be pure of heart and strong of body, untainted by doubt and unsullied by self-aggrandisement. They will be bright stars in the firmament of battle. Angels of Death whose shining wings bring swift annihilation to the nemeses of Man."

Camillus heard something else as he silently whispered. _fear panterra, fear the knights_ He recognized the voice, Ruhr. Camillus could hear the tone in the voice. It was subtle, but it was there. The way he walked, the way he acted, this place was upsetting Ruhr. Camillus watched as the man moved toward the cavern. The man was a warrior yes Camillus had seen him preform feats at arm that would be required of a champion. Charismatic yes this man could be charismatic but it did not make a leader. Tactically sound not always the man had several fumbled orders, as though he had never truly commanded men in a full pitched battle before becoming the chapter master. Ruhr could be a true leader, but (at least in Camillus's opinion) he was to youthful. This was not youth of age, but youth of mind. It was not Camillus's place to teach this man, but some day Ruhr would find he needed someone's advice.

Ruhr finally made his way to the head of the men. Then he spoke. Camillus listened and watched the others. Ruhr made his apology, but followed it by something that caught the assault marine's attention. "in the words of our former lord" Former lord, the words were so cold. Could Ruhr not speak the name of Chapter Master Tonar? Was it this place? Camillus found himself touching the silver stud. Was it that Tonar had fallen in a hulk such as this? Or was it this hulk? Was that what Ruhr was so scared about, was this the hulk? 

"FEAR THE KNIGHTS!" Camillus called with the others. Ruhr finished his speech. Finally the marines began their slow crawl through the hulk. Camillus would be glad to once again see combat, it was there that things were clear.
Before he left teh third company Camillus approached the landraider with their supplies, and retreived 13 teleport beacons. One went to each of his men, and three to him, If things went bad at least these men would live to fight again As would three others.

Nearly an hour without contact except for a single ork. The lack of foes was more unsettling than any army could be. Something else was here, something far more dangerous. 
"Brother Bulgast," Camillus said moving closer to the marine at the head of the Terminators, "I heard your words earlier, and I have seen you in action. While I have never lead you in battle I believe you know what truely must be done. You have also seen something that I have, something that was not there," Camillus reached out to his brother's shoulder, "Maintain your vigilance brother. Be prepared for anything."

"Brother Vetus," Camillus said as he moved to the fellow marine, "I commend you my brother. Your words were far better than my own when dealing with Ruhr."

Finally the Knights came to a room with several exits.
"Habon which one leads to the core?"
"I cannot be sure my lord, however these paths meet again before long."
They were broken up again. Ruhr, Bulgast, Thanio, and Camillus himself would be traveling together. "It will be good to fight along side you," Camillus said saluting his Brother Knights, "Now shall we go?"

Walking down the tunnel Camillus's jump pack was at the ready. There was something wrong here. As he continued his vigil the small group spotted a fire burning. Camillus turned to his brothers and held out a hand for them to slow. He pointed to himself and four other assault marines, and then to his own eyes and back down to the room ahead. Toward the others he rases a flat hand over his head and tapped his helmet, and then in one move thrust his fist forward. To the men he had pointed to he made a quick series of gestures. The first was his hand thrust forward and up. The second sweeping his horizontally over the top of his eyes. The last was a single finger spun and then pointed down here. From the moment of his first signal it was a total of only three seconds.

Three jump packs fired. The five were hurdled down the hallway. At a full run it would take the others around 7 seconds to reach the room, but with the power of the jump packs it took the assault marines less than two. They hit the ground in unison each moving to avoid any incoming fire. But there was nothing. Camillus's eyes scanned the room for any movement. "Clear," he called over the vox finding nothing in the room save the two torches. The others arrived as he began to look at what was within this room.

There were pictures here of destruction, dragons, and burning worlds. The Orks didn't do this. This was something else, something far more sinister. For a moment Camillus wished the Librarian was here. At the back of his mind he could hear something. The assault marine glanced around. It wasn't the voice of his brothers, and none of the others appeared to hear it. As Ruhr looked around Camillus finally heard the voices for what they were. It was a voice unknown to him, but one that he could swear he knew.
_"Kill the chapter master, you are more worthy than him, look how he makes foolish mistakes and harms your brothers."_ Strike them from your mind, Camillus told himself. It is the words of something else. 
He felt the stud under his finger. _ Two moves was all he needed. _
They wouldn't take him, they wouldn't use him. _This man would die all he needed was two moves. _
Camillus pressed forward telling himself it was not his own voice. _Two simple swings._
His willpower was unbreakable.
The whole time he knew deep within his soul that whatever this thing was, these were his own words. Sooner or later he would act on them, but for now the chapter needed him. His honor would not allow him to betray the chapter.
"We need to move," Camillus said, "Best not to dwell in places filled with this much darkness."

(ooc: if anyone needs to know the hand signals then I can add their meanings here)


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Davion and squad quanal follow Drovan trhough the tunnels. Davion would've rather been with Chapter Master Falco. The younger marine was obviously having trouble getting used to his new position, and Davion worried about him. Perhaps he would talk to Chaplain Andronius about Ruhr later.

He spoke over the vox to Squad Quanal,"Denfensive positions, Codex Asartes dictates that in space hulks we should prepare for superior numbers. Keep your weapons ready and your shields up brothers."
Davion cotinued after Drovan. The Assault Terminators were at the back of the group, so they didn't block the way of the others, and seeing as they were better suited for this enviroment, they would make sure they weren't ambushed.

They come to a room full of ork firearms. Davion had spent long enough on a battlefield to know that these weapons were broken, though most ork weapons looked like this condition. He saw the geneseed, and anger grew within him. He would've crushed the geneseed normally to save them from further corruption, but the apothecary was here and there was still a chance to save them. He walked over to the apothecary and asked,"Can we save them, Brother? If not, I ask for the honour of destroying them, as to prevent them from being corrupted anymore."


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

When Gaius reached the hall entrance that Ruhr had specified he was just in time to hear Ruhrs speech. As he was listening, Gaius couldnt help but wonder why the chapter master had ordered the devestators to fire on the Stompa. Did he not trust in his knights to do the job? Why would he risk his own men? Gaiuis could not help but wonder if the chapter master was not well. But he quickly shook alldoubts out of his mind, for battle was coming and he needed a clear head.
As they started to walk down the hall Gaius was expecting a major counter attack by the orks, but suprisingly only one ork attacked them in nearly an our. The lack of orks was causeing the his hairs to stand on end. Gaius could not help but think that something more sinister awaited them. 
"Sergeant Narayen, be prepared. There is something terribly amiss with this place. Keep an eye out behind us as well". Gaius relayed this oprder through a private vox communication that he had set up with Sergeant Narayen so that he could issue orders wothout using the regular battle channel. When they reached a corner in the hallway, Rurh assigned ham and his squad to fallow Chaplain Andronius down the left hall.

As Gaius led Squad Narayen down the hall behind Chaplain Andronius he could hear that the Chalplain was reciting litinaes of hate. This evoked deep passion in Gaius, for he was a Space Marine of the Imperium, a Regal Knight, an Angel of Death!! It was is duty ti kill the enemies of the emperor! Without knowing it, Gaius started to chant and recite allong with the chaplain.

As they reached a room, Gaius noticed that the room was full of dead orks. He raised his hand in the 'hold' position. He then cautiously stepped into the room, weapons and shield ready. When nothing moved, he called the ll clear and the rest of the marines entered the room. One trooper said, 'Guess we know why we havent been attacked. They all killed them selves"

'Brother", Gais responded, "these orks did not kill themselves. There is something else on this ship besides the Regal Knights and orks. Something much more sinister and evil. You will do well to keep an eye out and your weapons ready." "How do you this Brother Knight?" Sergeant Narayen asked. 

"Look the way that the orks have fallen. If hey had fought each other they would have been intermingled and some would have fallen on top of there openents. And most of these orks are carrying sluggas and blades, yet not one has a knife in them. I dont know what did this, but it is dangerous. But come, let us meet and report to the Chapter Master", and with that Gaius lead the way through the room and out the other side.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Thanio led Squad Paver through the tunnels shortly behind Brother Camillus and his adjoined assault squad. Thanio noted that he had adopted one of their jump packs, but Thanio was at a loss to understand where his fellow knight intended to use it in this hulk. Then again, it was better to be safe than sorry. 

'How fared your squad back there, Sergeant?' Thanio asked Paver, keeping his senses alert at the same time. Thus far there had been no resistance.

'Casualties were very light upon the initial attack.' Paver answered. 'Brother Edmund suffered a minor shrapnel wound when the stompa went up, but it has done little to slow him down.'

As if to respond, one of Paver`s marines a little further back cocked his bolter slightly to one side, revealing a rent in his armour just below his right hip. 

'Another scar to show the neophytes, eh Brother?' Thanio remarked.

'Aye,' Edmund replied. 'But I`m hoping to keep the scars to a minimum.'

Thanio and several of the squad members laughed lightheartedly at the jest as they continued...

- - - 

Some time passed. Only a single lost ork had come across them so far, which Brother Camillus had seen to in short order. A little later, and Camillus in the lead signalled a halt. Giving a few quick hand signals, they moved out almost at once. Camillus and his assault squad spread out, approaching the chamber ahead from a wide front as the rest of the group advanced on foot. 

When Thanio and Paver Squad arrived, scant seconds after Camillus, they were greeted by a scene of confusion. The assault marines stood around in what seemed a trance. Following their gaze, Thanio and Paver approached one of the walls. 

A vision of hell had been painted on the walls. Thanio saw images of vast dragons laying waste to towns, their fiery wrath decimating villages and killing people in their hundreds. None were spared, men women and children being butchered and scorched without remorse by the scaly giants.

*"We need to move," Camillus said, "Best not to dwell in places filled with this much darkness."*

'I would agree Brother.' Thanio replied. 'These... these murals however.' Thanio turned to face Ruhr. 'They should be destroyed.' 

Thanio turned to a member of his squad bearing a flamer. The marine nodded, and the two of them looked at the Chapter Master for his approval.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

he thunderhawk tossed, its weight shifted upon the turbulance that drifted from who knew where, who knew what force had rushed across the galaxy to buffet rademund Thorpe in his grav chair. His abdominals tensed to compensate yet his eyes never moved, never flickered from the clip that twisted between his fingers, the dull matt moving in spirals between the deep brown tan of his weatherbeaten flesh.

The eyes stared blankly into nothingness, yet the intensity of their gaze showed that Rademund Thorpe ancient of the regal knights was still very much alive.

His mind buzzed, ears straining to listen to the chatter that flittered across the vox, the blazing shouts and war cries fuelling the powerful mind within that skull. The battle progressed in his minds eye, the enemies fell in waves to the regal knights, yet still he planned and plotted, readied the second wave in his mind. They knew their duties, he had assigned them, blasted them with harsh words and soft coaxing till it had settled into their mind.

Yet he was uneasy... ill at ease about the situation, even as the battled receeded to dull skuttles and status reports, the mind of Rademund still worked, the cogs turned clanking within his head.

Something was nagging at him... who, what ... was it why?

He didn't know but a gnat of irritation tugged at his conscious trying to break free, attempting to push itself into his mind, drive through the barrier of ignorance and confusion.

The hushed chatter that flittered between the scouts cut as if muted as the thunderhawk dipped, speed declining as it pulled into land.

Weapons appeared in hands and the bark of Sergeant Ilz began to clap like bolter rounds as he criticized and complained, his beady eyes spotting flaws and requesting checks.

"Stand down" hissed rademund, his voice soft yet instantly obeyed, the wisdom in his words heeded, eyes fixing upon him as if drinking in his presence

"our blades will not taste blood yet brothers, the orks are routed or slain, we will have to wait our turn."

Many would see it as a dishonour, to be part of the second wave, to be denied the chance to bathe in the blood of a worthy foe, yet Rademund refused to bow to the disrespect. He had sought trophies, won many, proved himself to all that he cared about. So what that he trained amongst the scouts, so what that he ensured the lineage of the chapter did not fall to disrepair. 

He brought them through their first years in the chapter drilled with discipline and morality, their backs straight and eyes steady even as they stared into the oblivion.

Rademund stood amongst them proud of their unflinching stares... proud to be amongst.. prouder to be amongst the youth than... no really... yes, he could not deny the fatal truth. Prouder to stand amongst them than his brother knights.

He knew it was true. Their was so much hope.. so much desire, no pride and greed, no judgement in their eyes, only respect, thanks and eagerness, a hunger to learn to improve, not to stagnate, to wallow in their accomplishments, to focus greedily upon the present and not the future.

So short sighted.

Perhaps that was why the chapter master left rademund behind. He knew their would be no complaints, no groans or gripes. Rademund would get on with the job, straight backed and proud, organising the companies so the lord of the knights could go to war without doubt.

He seemed different Ruhr, hungrier as if a great doubt gnawed at his bones, perhaps he felt the pressure of others rising, eclipsing his own fame, he worried for the chapter master.

Was that why he worried... perhaps perhaps that was the cause of his unsettled mind... perhaps.

Thump.. the squealing scrape of metal on metal as the thunderhawk came into land.

"4 by 4, Ilz up front with me. The chapter master will be watching, straight backed and in time. Do yourselves proud."

With that he strode down the ramp, his camo cloak billowing behind him, like the kings of old, tossed in the high breeze.

the chapter master received the slightest of nods, yet he did not interfere as Rademund led his squad past, towards the tunnel into which they would all dissappear

The 10th brother captain, the 10th knights, the ancient had arrived.
____________________________________________________________

The worrying was back... the fear was back as the chapter master whipped the warriors into a frenzy, pulled them forwards, forwards in a stupid plan. A plan that made no sense.

They were going to set the bomb, yet who would guard it, the orks would never allow them to leave unhindered, never let the bomb that would destroy them all tick away the seconds of their lives unmolested.

Someone would have to stay and die.

No NO, he could see the plan so clearly, that last epic stand, the story that would make Ruhr a legend, that would repay Tomar for his ultimate sacrifice, the sacrifice that would end this accursed hulk. God emperor, he prayed he was wrong, yet the look in Ruhr's eyes terrified him. Their was drive, pure emotionless determination.

He tried to catch the chapter masters eye, tried to find a reason to stay with him, yet he was cast away, pushed down the tunnel with the chaplain, the chaplains litanies of hate ringing in his ears.

The buzzing irritation had stopped, worry had arrived.

he walked behind the chaplain alongside the scouts his mind ill at ease as the chaplain surged onwards the words causing blades to draw from sheeths as the scouts around edged, enthused by the chaplains righteous fury.

Such a fury was righteous no doubt, yet Rademund was uneasy, this was neither the time or the place for rage. This needed steely sinew and ultimate resolution, bravery, for the orks could come at any time.

In these corridors they needed no hatred, they need concentration and focus. Righteous fury had a time and a place. Now was not it... especially with the morality of a chapter on such a fine toothcombe.

Emotions and history rippled arond this hulk, their own history, new history would shape around this hulk. He could fail destiny moving around him every step he took.

Dead orks littered the passageway though no bolt or blade had touched them. Strange very strange, yet not unusual. Ork's warred amongst themselves or perhaps something more sinister. Something scary.

He had faced worse and they were strong hearted, yet doubt could kill a man

"have strength brothers, bare your blades and be ready"

Bare stell flashed in the corridor, bolters moved to attention yet the litanies still carressed his ears

it irked him now and he let the words slide from his lips.. it was dangerous ground, the chaplain had rank over him, yet he said it anyway

"Brother chaplain, a penance upon me if i speak wrongly, yet hatred can only take you so far, indeed we should detest those that oppose our blessed imperium. Yet this is a dangerous place and we know not what stands before us, perhaps something to focus the mind rather than enrage it for who knows what lurks in the shadows."

He didn't say the word chaos... no need to place that thought within the minds of those that accompanied him yet his eyes burned into the chaplains back. 

He hoped the chaplain would understand.

Even if he didn't it would be worth it, no scout under his watch would fall to the subtle whisperings of the bastard god of blood. Not if he could help it


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Sir Bulgast marched with his Terminator squad with Chapter Master Ruhr for approximately an hour before something interesting happened. Sure, and ork had jumped from the shadows, but it was dispatched quicker than a blink of an eye.

As they marched on, Sir Bulgast became uneasy. Where were all the orks at? They shouldn't have cut through them all already. Tension started to fill the small gaps in the air.

Then they stumbled across it. A room dedicated to the profane. There was a slab of marble flanked by lit torches. The plasticrete of the walls had been carved with images of dragons and worlds aflame.

The hypo-training he had received kicked in. When he had became a space marine, it had been hard-wired into his very being that Chaos was wrong. He felt that it must be destroyed in the name of the Emperor.

He was dimly aware of the energy field kicking to life on his power fist. He intended to grind this atrocity to rubble. It must not be allowed to continue.

"Master Ruhr, with your permission. I wish to grind this...vileness into dust and vent it into space. This reeks of wrongness and should be purged!"


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

The Chaplin wouldn't shut up. It took much or Karl 's will to not hurt his 'brother'. All Karl could seem to do was look, straight forward and block off his hearing. Not the smartest thing to do some where where an ambush could be around every corner. 

They came upon a room filled with dead orks. Karl smiled, less for him to have to kill. Despite trying to feel happy, something felt wrong. Karl didn't believe the orks had been killed by other orks, and no other marines had been here.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Artemis felt a surge of unease as they moved through the tunnel. It was cramped, barely large enough to allow the passage of the bulky Tactical Dreadnought armour that formed their rearguard. A myriad of rooms and alcoves along their route provided numerous spots for an ork ambush...

"check your corners, brothers," said Feldan, as the marines cleared each room before moving on. He checked his auspex - no movement apart from the Knights; it had been 49 minutes since their last greenskin contact. Something was very, very wrong here.

Feldans mood was not helped by Apothercary Drovans..._chattiness_. His attempts to swap war stories with Feldan were met with non-committal grunts. Eventually, the Apothecary moved on to converse with his other brothers, apparently unpeturbed by either the situation, or Feldans rebuttal. 

Without warning the tunnel opened up into a large chamber. The marines were met by the imposing shapes of Ork armour. In less than a second, 30 bolters cocked and found targets. A second later, Artemis gave the order to stand down.

"These _Dreanoughts_," he spat the word, finding the comparison to the venerable ancients of the Astartes chapter distasteful, "are inoperable. Brothers, be sure they will never walk to war again."

As tactical squad Sartak set about scuppering the Killa Kans, and Deff Dreads permanently, to prevent the possibility of meeting them in combat later, Feldan and Drovan came across a crude surgical table. Two Astartes corpses lay there, chests split open, their enhanced physiology spilt over the table and floor.

Drovan made the sign of the Aquilla, and Feldan breathed, "By the Throne, what barbarism is this?"
"it appears that the orks have been trying to learn more about our bodies," replied Drovan, examining the corpses more closely. "I think...they may have attempted to harvest the gene seed..."
"That cannot come to pass, brother. Can you imagine - Orks with power of the Space Marines? I will not allow such _heresy_," Feldan gestured to squad Sartak, "All traces of this must be removed from the universe."

With that, Drovan and Feldan stepped back, and Brother Krevorkian hefted his flamer...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

M41

Tanarus sector

Scale wardens battle barge "undying"

Commanders quarters

"What? Of course I know he will come, he has nothing but this left, he hates them for giving up on him even if he doesn't know it yet."

"I guess you are correct Dargus, but if he doesn't come, we cannot afford a full out assault on them, we would be ravaged even if we did win."

"Tactics this, Tactics that, it is not an option Nilat, we MUST obtain the scale, we will be doomed without it."

"of course I bloody know that, but I don't want to die in the process."

"death is the beginning Nilat, I thought you of all people would understand that." Nilat glared at the sorcerer, a gaze that would give heart attacks to most mortals. Dargus knew what Nilat was capable of and yet he still did nothing, not even batting an eyelid.

"And I thought that you being the one who resurrected me and listened to my tales would know that it is the beginning of torture not some brilliant second life, the gods are never finished with us Dargus, we are like unending souls to play with."

"Your blasphemy surprises me, you seem so loyal to the gods most days."

"Well maybe I have had enough of being played with, I demand action be taken."

"there is one thing...... No it is out of the question, far to dangerous."

"and attacking an entire chapter is not?"

"Not compared to this, especially for us."

"i don't care if it's dangerous, i will do anything."

"I shall do some research then if I must and report back tomorrow morning."

"and Dargus, I do mean ANYTHING." The sorcerer was surprised, and it took alot to surprise someone who had seen so much. Nilat was tired of the big four playing him like a pawn. He longed for freedom to do whatever his heart desired, he had always seen himself spending his last days in peace. "Yes" Nilat thought "I am a rather peculiar example of a super human warrior." Nilat was drop dead brilliant in the heat of battle, it was only those who knew him personally that knew of his flaws. One of them being Dargus, and the other his loyal traitoristic space wolf Fen.

"Commander we have been boarded,"

"WHAT THE?!" WHO IN BLOODY HE-" Nilat Bit his tounge and swallowed his anger.

"who are they?"

"loyalist astares, sons of sanguinis by the looks of it, our ex-death company are eager to shed blood."

"let them, I don't care of blood angels, gather the ashen to the bridge, Fen you had better be fast, war doesn't wait." the black wolf nodded and left the room. Nilat smiled in his chair, he had a feeling he had finally uncovered his dearest wish, and the Regal Knights were going to give it to him.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Those with Ruhr: "do whatever you wish brothers, this could be millennia old for all we know, sculpted by the vile eldar, or perhaps our most despised enemies the servants of chaos." the knights shivered at the mention of chaos, Ruhr was not afraid and neither should the knights be. "I have to lead by example" the thought in Ruhrs brain was comforting and reminded him of his duty. The knights set about destroying the murals, Ruhr takes Camilus and starts down the tunnel for about ten paces. You finish up with the painting and follow down the tunnel. Ruhr begins to move off again with you all behind him, you come round a bend in the corridor and are met by twenty Orks, twenty figures in power armour armed with bolters and a twisted shape of a dreadnought lumbering towards you,

" CAMILIS THE ORKS, HENTAS THE DREADNOUGHT, RAIKIS THE MARINES." yells Ruhrs at you all, he then sets of, he slides beneath the dreadnoughts legs and jumps at a group of traitor marines, his attack begin to fall into sync and his sword starts leaving arcs, they begin to start the shape of the regal knights icon, what are your reactions to this? Are you proud to be a regal knight or do you simply laugh at the defiance in your masters heart

Those with Drovan: Drovan tells you he can save the gene seeds but he doesn't have the Equptment on him, he decides to take them with him. You move down the corridor it has a metal deckplate and your steps make alot of noise as you move. After abot sixty paces you start to hear chanting, it grows louder as you come closer. You come to a large room with a deep area in the middle, there are eight cultists rising and falling with each note of their sick and twisted song. Then don't seem to notice you so Drovan commands you to hold fire and observe, you do just that until one by one the cultists are killed by a sorcerer who appears seemingly from nowhere. Once they are dead the sorcerer looks to the roof and screams in pain, he is turned to dust and thirty spheres of dark light form around them. They shift and twist until they form as physical entities, you recognise them a daemons. There are fifteen daemonettes and fifteen bloodletters.

Those with Andronius: You start to leave the room when you hear a gurgling sound coming from behind you, you turn around to see the dead Orks stand up and look at you. They stand there for about thirty seconds. Do you use this time to get into defensive positions? Or do you slay some of them before they can attack you. After another thirty seconds an armoured figuire wearing a cloak comes in, he looks up and utters a single word. Andronius falls to the ground dead, the sorcerer says one more word and the Orks begin to attack. There are about fifty boyz and five nobz, they have almost no feeling so minor wounds would count for anything, when you strike you have to strike to kill or it's you who will end up dead.

Raemund: Andronius does not reply to your question verbally instead he stops reciting his litanies and gives you a glare that could kill. He isn't a very practical man, he does not like going into the unknown without the emporor by his side and you have directly offended him, you realise this but do you think it was a mistake or do you stand firm?

OOC: the best bit is in the next couple of updates,


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

'Do whatever you wish brothers, this could be millennia old for all we know, sculpted by the vile eldar, or perhaps our most despised enemies the servants of Chaos.' Ruhr commanded as he met Thanio`s gaze.

Thanio nodded to the brother with the flamer, and signalled for the rest of Paver squad to join as well. Between them, they tore the murals to shreds, Thanio`s fists shattering the stone walls that they were painted on, whilst the flamer scorched the paint from its foundations. 

Not a single marine present was sorry to see the images gone, and before too long, the group was moving again.

They did not travel far before danger found them

They rounded a corner and in an instant every hand gripped their weapons tighter. Orks. But wait, there was something else. 

'Astartes?' Thanio gasped. Had another group beaten them here? No, their armour was wrong, a different colour, a different shape. They were... traitors.

'CAMILIS THE ORKS, HENTAS THE DREADNOUGHT, RAIKUS THE MARINES!' Ruhr shouted, before dashing forth and shouting. A dreadnought which Raikus had mistaken for a piece of the hulk until it moved took a lumbering step forward. Ruhr dove into a slide, rising to his feet and charging the traitor astartes. 

_Fool._ Thanio thought, leading squad Paver to assist the chapter master. _What good is a leader of his caliber if he goes and gets himself killed?_ He did not voice these thoughts however, dissent could not be afforded at this time.

Thanio barged an ork aside with his shield as he charged. 

'For the Emperor and Honour!' Thanio shouted, colliding heavily with a traitor astartes carrying a hefty power mace. The energy field around _Light`s Veil_ discharged with a crackle as the traitor was thrown several metres back. Righting himself instantly, he jeered and countercharged.

'You think your pathetic corpse god can save you now?' he said, his horned helmet bearing a visage of fangs and fire, disturbingly reminiscent of the previous room`s murals. He swung the heavy club swiftly with the practiced ease of a veteran warrior. Thanio backstepped to dodge, whilst bringing _Heaven`s Edge_ back for his own attack. AS the maul impacted the ground just before Thanio`s feet, he lunged, swinging his sword as hard as he could. 

Normally an ill advised move, potentially exposing a weakness, but forgivable in this case as his foe had made the mistake first.

The traitor screamed a gurgling death cry as the sword cleft him in twain. 

Thanio turned to face a new foe, his gaze briefly scrying the runes in his helmet display. Two brothers from Squad Pave had fallen, Brother Edmund regrettably one of them...

'Brothers!' Thanio roared, blocking the next traitors initial strike. 'Guard yourselves closely, for these are no mere orks we face! Foul traitors or not, these foes are still Astartes!' 

He grunted heavily as the next foe attempted to round on his flank, his anger quickly boiling to the surface even as Thanio struggled to keep his rage in check. With a cry of hateful defiance, he let loose a flurry of quick strikes, wounding his foe, but not enough to end his wretched life...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus kept his eyes at the exit. Ruhr spoke. Eldar? What would eldar need to carve these runes for? Carving into these rocks would not be there way. Millennia old, his mind screamed, are these torches millennia old? Have they been burning for these long centuries? Idiot. He watched the darkness. Chaos, yes, this was done by one of their vile followers. Camillus did not waver, he did not shiver, at the mention of the vile ones. He had expected this after their easy boarding. This had only confirmed what he already expected.

Ruhr summoned him. The assault marine marched forward. Behind him the others began their purge of the room. He glanced back. "With me brothers," he ordered. The assault squad moved closer. After only a few paces the others had finished their noisy work. They came around a corner to see something Camillus had expected. Chaos, they were here. Before the order even left Ruhr's lips Camillus shouted over his squad's vox channel "TO THE FOE!" The words "CAMILIS THE ORKS" had only left the man's mouth when 11 jump packs roared into flight.

Camillus slammed into his foes' flank. A large boot slamming into his first victom's face crushing the skull against the deck. The next ork folded around Relentless Assault as his swing pulverized the thing's chest. He glanced over as he recovered. Ruhr slid beneath the dreadnought. Idiot move. Stupid move. The thing could have crushed the astartes with a single stomp. Cheap theatrics. Camillus spun and looked to the assault squad. Bolt shells were tearing through ork flesh, and chainswords spraying blood in the air. 

"FRAG ON ME," Camillus shouted. He flashed on the assault marines HUDs. It was a move they had practiced before. Icons blinked as astartes maneuvered enemies into position, or rocketed back from the kill zone. Camillus clicked a grenade, and slammed an ork onto the ground. His pack was activated as the ork hit the deck. The grenade slammed into its chest as the assault veteran speared away. Behind him the ork moved as it recovered from the stun. As it did the grenade exploded. Shrapnel tore it apart. The other assault marines shielded themselves from the blast as four other orks were killed in the explosion of the grenade, and the first orks ammunition. Several others caught shrapnel wounding but not finishing them. Then the marines who had moved out of danger rocketed back in. It was a slaughter.

Camillus's aim was not the orks, it was elsewhere. He could see Ruhr carving into the chaos marines, and forming the symbol of the chapter. IDIOT, he almost screamed. If he was anything but a superior in the eyes of the chapter... Camillus stoped the thought. As he dropped the claws on his left hand extended.

The first strike was devastating. The Lightning Claw had been twisted so that it would shear both of the cursed astartes hearts. None of the cursed foes was prepared for this new assailant. The claws retraced as the chaos marine crumpled under the impact. Camillus slammed into the deck directly beside his foe and recovered with practiced precision. As the assault marine spun he spotted another target. Ruhr was recovering from another strike and moved to use this man to finish the chapter's symbol. Instead it was Camillus who struck. Relentless Assault shattered the things chest armour as it sent the cursed astartes back. 

"Theatrics will get you nothing idiot," Camillus boomed at Rhur loud enough that everyone could hear it above the sounds of battle, "Kill your foe, or step aside and let someone who can!" He almost didn't realize he had said it. 
The insubordination filled his mind with sudden regret, but there was no sign of it. _But you were right._
Camillus disapeared as fast as he had appeared leaving Rhur standing against his remaining foes. _You could have killed him._
As he speared back toward the assault squad Camillus wondered what his punishment would be. _Two swings was all you needed._
Explaning what was happening would do nothing. _Two strikes._
The fool, _idiot_, could not fathom what willpower it took,_ not to do what was right_, to resist this foe.
He had wished to plunge the Lightning Claw into Ruhr's back._Should have done it_
His willpower was unbreakable. _Time will tell._
He had changed his trajectory at the last second, forcing him past Ruhr and into the chaos marine. _They are both trators._
The chapter could not suffer the loss. _It would be better for it._
This thing would not use him. _As it does your master._
Camillus smashed another ork as he landed. The assault marines were covered in gore, but their work on these orks was done.

"Assist your Brothers," Camillus ordered. The assault marines were airborn a molment later headed to assist their brothers in bloody close combat with the trator marines. The last thought still moved within his head. Was that it, was it the reason Ruhr was acting this way? He fired his jump pack. This time the jump was not arced, it was only feet above the ground. Camillus speared directly into a marine standing over one of the tactical marines. As the chaos thing recovered from the shield sending him skittering back Camillus glanced down. The tactical marine turned his head to see the assault marine who had saved him. "On your feet," Camillus roared, "You'll not find victory on the ground!" His defensive posture remained until he heard the marine begin firing his bolter again.

ooc(warsmith7752: Check your PC names mine is normally in the title of my post)


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Davion turns to Drovan, and says,"Apothecary Drovan, stay behind us. We cannot afford to lose any geneseed. Brothers, Squad Quanal will attack first. The rest of you enter the fray after us as to reinforce us. For Tonar, and the Emperor."
Davion quickly sprints towards the Daemons. He swings his Hammer, and injuring a Daemonette, crushing its ribcage and taking off an arm. The rest of the Daemons turn to him.

Davion blocked the clawing daemonettes with his shield, moving back while trying to contain them. Just then Squad Quanal and the others attacked the daemon filth. Davion used the oppurtunity to push back the daemonettes. He swung his hammer, and killed another Daemonette. He then Stepped on the daemonette he had inured's head, black blood spilling out on the floor. Davion wondered what Daemonettes and bloodletters were doing in the same room, let alone fighting together. He had seen how much Khorne and Slaanesh hated each other from how their minions treated each other in battle, when he accompanied Chapter Master Tonar while fighting against the 13th black crusade.

Davion drew his attention back to the battle at hand.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

"Belay that order, Kervorkian," said Drovan, stepping in front of the marines line of fire, "I can save this gene-seed from corruption."

"How?" Asked Feldan, "Speak quickly."

"My equipment is back on Panterra, I will carry the seed back with me."

"Assuming we make it out of this hulk alive," quipped Sartak dryly, eliciting gravelly vox-distorted chuckles from several of his squad.

"Very well," agreed Feldan, "Be quick about it, we should press on and not linger in this place."

Drovan collected the gene-seeds, storing them in his narthecium. The force of Knights continued their journey through the tunnels of the Space Hulk, the metal deck of the latest section of corridor causing their footfalls to echo around them, like the distant war drums of some ancient Terran race.

The tunnel opened out into a large chamber, a sunken amphitheatre at its centre. In its centre, a Sorcerer of Chaos was slaughtering a group of chanting cultists. With each bloody murder, the chants of the remaining cultist grew to a more feverish pitch.

Feldan was on the verge of ordering the Marines to level their bolters at the traitorous group, when Drovan ordered them to hold, "They have not noticed us, let us observe..."

As they watched, the final cultist died, his blood pooling crimson on the floor of the chamber. The Sorcerer raised his arms towards the domed roof of the amphitheatre, and screamed. Several of the Knights clutched their hands to their heads, so horrific was the noise.

He crumbled to dust, the particles dissipating into the aether. In his place, 30 spheres of a dark, unholy light appeared. Vile forms materialised from the light. Daemons! Suddenly, 15 Daemonettes of Slaanesh, and 15 Bloddletters of Khorne were amonsgt the room. They had barely seemed to move, and they were upon the Marines.

Brother-Knight Davion turned to Drovan,"Apothecary, stay behind us. We cannot afford to lose any gene-seed. Brothers! Squad Quanal will attack first. The rest of you enter the fray after us as to reinforce us. For Tonar, and the Emperor." With that Davion entered the fray, his squad engaging the Daemonettes.

Feldan touched the flat of his sword to his forehead, before drawing it back in a two-handed grip. He activated it, sending crackling power coursing along the blade. "For the Throne!" He cried, and charged the nearest Bloodletter, Squad Sartak hot on his heels...


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Karl spun around, hearing the sound or gurgiling. He saw the orks slowly stand up. Without thinking he raised his assault cannon and began cutting down the animated orks. The orks just stood there as they were cut apart. This starteled Karl but what atarteled him more was the armored figure moving into view from the back of the room. He said a word and the chaplin fell, the chaplins rune in Karls helmet changed from green to red instantly. 

"Psyker!" Karl yelled, pointing his cannon at the psyker.

The sorcer said another word and dissapeared, unwounded by Karls gun. The orks started to charge, and Karl began to kill them again. Slowly Karl began to skirl the edge of the room, hoping to get to the place where the sorcer fled.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

As Gaius was exiting the room through the far door, he hear gurgling and grunting and shuffling behind him that he knew that did not come from Space Marines. He quickly turned around and say all the 'dead' orks stand up. _Shit_, Gaius thought, _they laid a trap. Devious little bastards. Ill have to make sure this never happens again. _ Then he heard Karl open up with his assault cannon on the left flank of the room so he jumped right. He shot one ork in throught with his bolt pistol and side swiped another with his ax, taking the orks head off. 

Gaius then noticed that the orks were not moving, they were just standing there. At that moment he heard a crash behind him. Gaius looked at his hud display and noticed that Chaplain Andronius's rune symbal had turned to red. 

"Sergeant Narayen, get the chaplain's position secured! Do not let this xeno filth anywhere near him!!" Gaius shouted as he shot 2 more orks in the head. He then heard Karl shout, "Psyker". Gaius quickly looked around to find this enemy and saw him just as he disappeared and the area all around the enemy disintegrate under a fusillade of shots from Karl's cannon. Just as the enemy psyker vanished all the orks suddenly went into motion and charged.

Gaius quickly put two shots in an onrushing ork Nobz chest, but the nob continued to charge as if nothing had happened. Gaius just calmly lifted is aim and put another shot into the orks bellowing mouth. The ork finally fell. "Knights, only head shots kill these things. They are under some form of phsyker spell." Gaius shouted as he went to shoot another ork in the head only to get a click from his bolt pistol. Before Gaius could bring his ax around to kill the ork, the ork slammed him with his shoulder knocking Gaius across the room and onto his back. 

While Gaius was still on his back, he swiped his ax at the feet of an ork that was rushing by him cutting the orks legs off at the knees. Quickly regaining his fee, Gaius stomped on the fallen orks head and jumped back into the middle of the onrushing orks swinging his ax and letting looses a bloodcurdling war cry.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

A glare, a piercing stare of pure rage bored into his, the skull mask of the chaplain blazing red withe the feral rage that lit his eyes. Yet the litanies stopped, their words building inwards, twisting and coiling as they were expelled in a beam, his body the centre of focus.

He cared not, the litanies had stopped, the restlessness of his scouts dying as the darkness focused in upon him. The litany of focus spread to his own lips, calm, the oneness focusing his mind upon the darkness ahead, a flame of emotion in a suffocating void of calmness.

His scouts took up the words, many voices chanting in unison as bolt and blade rose to attention, as mind after mind spoke as one.

Then chaos reared its ugly head, orks, orks beyond their numbers but not beyond their means exploded from the darkness, snarling mounds of anger, great lurid green biceps contracting as they pounded forward.

The chaplain was amongst them, his hate suddenly directed to the common cause. Suddenly the orks stopped, standing firm and motionless, a stand off.

Something was wrong... it tasted foul.

Then the sorceror spoke, a single soft word, a single twisting ripple in the warp.

A body fell to the floor, the chaplains eyes glazed, death having taken his valorous spirit to the emperor's side.

He had been right.

Focus not hate... especially in a place like this

They were shouting, men scrambling to the walls, the scouts dropping to one knee and bolt rounds flying through the air as brother gaius hollored allowed of sorcery protecting these infernal creatutres of damned hatred.

His own wrist mounted bolter was flaring the recoil a gentle buffet against the muscles of his forearm and his hasty shot blasted a chunk of green flesh away yet the beast merely staggered onwards pushing through the agony it seemed to be unable to feel.

Brother Gaius bellowed the need for head shots and he dropped to one knee planting the blade he bore ahead of him as he raised the wrist mounted bolter to eye height, ready to add experience through accuracy.

They were closing pounding down the floor, bottlenecked, ready to fell the pain of the astartes, under the discipline of the scouts who had formed in two lines behind him, the sergeant at his side.

karl was moving to one side yet gaius lost his head, his squad securing the body of their fallen comrade, knocked to the ground he flailed and fought as the scouts formed behind him, a squad ready to unleash death as the orks came towards them, enveloping gaius within their mass as he fought, their cries, the flash of well polished armour and steel amidst the crumpling bodies the only sign of there brothers continued struggle

"Scouts plant blades"

Combat blades planted in the ground... bolters raised

"headshots only... open fire"

The bark of bolters was added to the melee as battle as the marines fought back
OOC their is more to this just give me time


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The thoughts plagued his mind,"kill......kill.......vengeance......kill..." nothing mattered except his goal. The reason why he forgot years ago, it was lost along with his sanity. He stumbled along the dark tunnels towards the core, his master promised that his wishes would be granted there.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Left, right, up, stab, slash, jump, punch, forward, lunge, block, parry. The sequence was one Ruhr had practiced time over time over time, he soon started to pull away from the other knights, he reached the exit of the room and turned to survey the damage. The knights had taken casualties but that was expected, he warded any stupid enough to challenge him and waited for the knights to finish the battle. He heard footsteps behind him, he turned around to see a hooded figuire, it uttered a single word, "come" and for some reason Ruhr had no choice but to do just that......

--------------------------------------------------------------

Captain of fourth walked along the battlements towards his gun crew, the Orks had left the hulk on the opposite side to the knights entrance and made planetfall on panterra, some were shot down but the tide was unstoppable and the majority of the ork forces madeit to the planet unscathed. The knights had managed to call all the citizens and panterran warhawks into the monastery, they had all been given jobs and even though they numbered into millions they were still short staffed for their plan to work. There were two entrances to the monastery. One on the left side that had been blocked off by five massive seige breaker dreadnoughts and two tactical squads, and another at the right that had been blocked off by the rest of fourth company.

The Orks were taking a beating from the big guns, there were four remote controlled Vulcan mega bolters that targeted any armour.And Basalisk gun batteries were dotted around the Walls and had been firing constantly. The captain was very confident they would pull through.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Those with Ruhr: you continued battling your enemies and make good progress. You don't notice the hooded figuire arrive but you see Ruhr walk out the room like a helpless puppy, he drops his weapons. Are you furious? Or are you worried? you must save the weapons as they are artefacts dating back to the great cruisade. You battle your way over to the door where Ruhr left when you feel a tremor, you all stop (enemies included) everything is quiet for ten seconds then the floor starts to crumble. You fall through the floor and hit something with your head, you are out cold. The next thing you see is a cold hard steel floor, there is a figuire in front of you pacing the floor. Do you lie still? Or do you try to attack? No matter what, gaurds notice you are awake and inject you with some kind of drug, you are knocked out cold again.

Calimus alinari: instead of being drugged you are dragged to your feet by a traitor astares. A sorcerer enters the room and tells you to follow him. You obey because you would be killed if you don't. You walk down a small corridor and come to a large circular room, your brain registers it as a stadium. It is carved from black rock and there are traitors in the seats. At one end of the arena there is a large booth where a sickeningly smug looking chaos lord sits and stares at you, looking at him is like looking into a blazing fire of death. The sorcerer shoves you into the ring and gives you your weapons, another figuire is pit into the ring with you, he is you opponent. The sorcerer tells you "kill him and you will be one of us, we may even let you take command of your chapter, that is if the other one doesn't want it any more," you turn to face your opponent, he flies at you with rage, you glimpse White armour underneath the black robe. he is more skilled than you with his weapons but refrains from delivering killing blows, he is giving you a lesson.

OOC: traitor or loyalist? Now is time to decide, if you are loyal, kill the lord, if you are a traitor kill the knight.

Those with Andronius: you continue battling with your enemies and seem to be winning. The Orks thin out and the spell seems to be fading, they can feel the pain of the minor wounds you have caused and most fall to the ground, one ork however begins to turn black and starts growing larger, it is about the height of two dreadnoughts. It grabs a marine and slams him to the ground. The power it has is gargantuan, the floor begins to crumble under the stress as it continues rampaging around the room. You try to fend it off but it's to strong, you retreat from the room to the initial cavern where you split up where more assorted Orks and gretchin begin to spill from small gaps in the corridor, the situations is extremely dire as ther are nearly 200 orks and the giant ork begins to make it through the tunnel. You have a choice, stay and fight where you will probably die or retreat to the cave where third company are holding your escape route.

Those with Drovan: the daemons begin to thin out, you have had minor casualties but all of you are experienced in despatching servants of chaos so there are no major problems. The daemons lie dead on the floor, Drovan asks if anyone has any injuries after be finishes collecting the gene seeds of dead brothers. You rest up and move on to the next room, a big adamantium door blocks your path, the Apothacery orders you to break it down, two terminators move in to dispose of the door. They batter the door but it's very thick and will take a long time. You set up defensive positions and wait.......

A while later you hear screams and heavy footsteps. You send a marine forward to see what the distress is, he moves off and seconds later you see him move backwards firing his boltgun. A reptilian figuire leaps at him and sets him of fire, the fire is green and casts a eire glow. The marine isn't dead but he is blinded, he moves towards you when more like the reptile round the corner and charge towards you, cover the terminators so they can get past the door and dispatch the strange xenos.

(OOC: 1 is about to make the choice, 9 had better get ready to make the descision. I'm also imposing a 7 sentence minimum for this update.)


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Davion grabs the blinded marine and moves him to a position where he is safe. He then turns around and swings his thunder hammer, knocking several xenos off their feet. He had never seen any xenos like this, despite his experience and several centuries of service. . He blocked a clawing motion from one of the xenos with his shield. Davion headbutts it and crushes its leg with his boot, before finishing it off with his hammer. He then raises his shield in front of him, to defend the terminators behind him.

(OOC:Is this what you meant by seven sentence limit?)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Thanio beheaded his adversary with a heavy swing before ramming the next with _Light`s Veil._ The traitor astartes had put up a decent fight, but the loyal warriors of the Emperor were now prevailing. 

'We`re almost through, brothers!' Thanio shouted. 'Just one more wave!' 

'Brother Knight' Sergeant Paver called. 'The chapter Master! He`s...' 

Thanio turned to see where Paver was indicating. The sight was baffling in the extreme. Ruhr was leaving?! And what was worse, he had dropped his weapons. 

'Damn fool!' Thanio shouted, 'What the hell are you doing now?!' 

'The weapons!' Paver shouted. 

'I know, Sergeant.' Thanio replied. Pushing back his opponent, Thanio glanced briefly around. He had what he needed. Camillus was closer, and in a better position to retrieve the weapons. But he had clearly seen it for himself, and was already on his way.

'Brother Alinari!' Thanio voxed. 'I will cover you if you make a break for it now!' 

Thanio finally found a weakness in his foe`s defensive patterns and finished the traitor swiftly, before making a dash towards the weapons lying unguarded on the floor. Camillus, still beset by foes for the moment, had made progress but was not yet in the clear.

Something was wrong. Why hadn`t Thanio been pursued? A low rumbling came from the ground beneath. Before Thanio could react in time, he was falling. 

And then... Darkness.

- - -

Thanio awoke with a gasp, inhaling a lungful of musty air. His helmet had been removed.

Prison air. Well it made sense, he had lost concioussness inside a traitor infested space hulk, naturally they would have captured him. A look to his left confirmed it; a reinforced metal wall and a cold steel floor.

Faint steps sounded from the other direction. Thanio turned groggily to see what caused them, but was stopped by a piercing pain on the back of his exposed neck. Turning even as his vision clouded, Thanio just glimpsed a blurry figure standing up from Thanio`s form with a syringe in hand...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus spun in place and slammed his shield into a traitor marine. The vile thing stumbled several feet back. As it did a burst of mass reactive rounds slammed into its chest. Blood sprayed from the wounds as the vile creature cried out. Camillus recovered and quickly began again. Practiced precision, and long learned skill brought him onto another foe. The chaos marine spun and fired his bolter at point blank. The shells pinged off the mighty stormshield and slammed into the roof or wall some distance away. _Relentless Assault_ smashed into his leg shattering the bone. The foe fell screaming something at the assault marine. Camillus gripped the power mace with both hands and swung. Even without the added effects of the powerfield the blow would have been devastating.

Their foe was giving way. Camillus pressed forward. It wouldn’t be long until the knights had finished with this foe, and he would be glad to be rid of this place. “Press into them Brothers,” he shouted. An icon flashed on his HUD. Brother Gerald. Camillus glanced to see the astartes stumble as a bolter round ripped into the assault marine’s gut. Camillus had taught these men well, but there was no way they would survive this completely intact. Another icon flashed.

Camillus turned back to their exit. There he saw something that twisted his face in absolute hate. Ruhr dropped his weapons to the ground, and began to walk away.
_None of the chaos creatures challenged him._ What was happening?
_He brought you here._ Had Ruhr fallen?
_He is leaving you to die._ Is that why he had acted as he was?
_Your world will burn! _Was this his final act?
_You will be sacrificed to his gods now._ Had they all been brought to die?
'Brother Alinari!' Thanio voxed. 'I will cover you if you make a break for it now!' 
Camillus turned toward the archway where _Regal Aegis_ and _Orksbane_ lay. "Press forward," he shouted to the astartes, "Let no foe touch them!"
There was a tremble in the floor. Camillus crashed into another foe. _Relentless Assault_ smashed into the traitor’s arm shattering bone. “You will fall,” the chaos filth spat. “Not to you,” the Brother Knight said slashing through the traitor’s armour with his lightning claw. The once man released one last gurgle. Another tremor shook the room. Camillus spun. A massive jagged crack began to form in the middle of the room. Tiles and chunks of floor began to fall. “Get to safety,” Brother Camillus shouted as the floor began to completely give way.

Camillus slowly came around. The floor was cold steel. At the end of the room a man moved back and forth. What had happened? The floor had given way, after that there was little memory. Something had pressed against his chest, and kept him from moving. Now this man… no not a man another traitor.
_He wanted you alive._ Camillus prepared to activate his pack.
_Another sacrifice._ In a single instant he was on his feet.
_You will die because of him._ Something grabbed him and forced him to the ground.
“Good,” a deep voice said as two pair of arms pulled the assault marine to his feet, “You’re awake. Sorcerer he’s yours.”
Camillus wanted to lash out. Hate filled his veins like poison. Ruhr had betrayed him.
When that fool could have proven himself he simply walked away. Camillus almost exploded with hate.
“Hello Knight,” an eerily familure voice began, “You will come with me.”
Camillus looked into the sorcerer’s eyes. “I’ll rip you to pieces,” the astartes spat.
There was a deep belly laugh. “You would kill me? Fool! You have no power here!”
“You have no power over me.”
“You will follow me. Your beloved chapter is in the balance.”
To this Camillus glared. “You Lie!”
“No, I tell the truth. So die here with your chapter, or follow.” The sorcerer taunted.
Camillus opened his fists. “Good,” the sorcerer said, “Bring him.”
The guards surrounded Camillus as he moved down a hallway. At the end there was a large open arena. In the seats sat the cursed minions of chaos. Camillus halted. A stadium. It was carved from the black rock of this cursed place. Ahead of him sat his weapons. As Camillus gathered them he saw a chaos lord seated within a large booth. Looking at the man it was easy to see that this thing was powerful. A large metal gate opened at the other end, and a man stepped out into the ring. "kill him and you will be one of us, we may even let you take command of your chapter, that is if the other one doesn't want it any more." Other one?

_kill him._ Camillus watched as the black robed figure began to charge. 
_Kill him._ Camillus began his counter. 
_KIll him._ The astartes eyes caught a flash of white beneath the black robe. 
_KILl him._ Another flash of white beneath the robe. 
_KILL him._ They met. Sparks flashed as the first swing connected. A powersword slammed into Adamant Core. 
_KILL Him._ Another strike. Camillus parried it away, and lashed out. 
_KILL HIm._ His foe turned the strike, and tried to move in. With a flourish of his blade the astartes slashed. 
_KILL HIM._ Easily dodged. Camillus slammed his shield into the opponent. 
_KILL HIM._ The chaos creatures were howling as they watched the duel. 
_KILL HIM!_ Another strike, the two were trading blows, but there was something about this man that Camillus was unsure of. 
_KILL HIM!!_ It didn’t feel like Ruhr. A deception? 
_KILL HIM!!!_ Camillus slammed his shield into his foe’s helment. The astartes stumbled back, but recovered. Camillus pressed in. Blow for blow the two began their duel. A titanic clash between two astartes. Armour cracked. Both men were seasoned in battle, and neither would back down. 

The sword flashed out. The blow would have been meant to remove a head, but the raised collar of the Errant armour deflected the blow upward. With a twist of his head Camillus let the blow glance away from his helmets causing nothing more than superficial damage.
The black robed figure recovered from his blow. Interesting move Camillus thought. This man had recovered from his reach into a defensive stance. The assault marine made his move. There was a clang as the two weapons met. Camillus smiled behind his helmet. “Gotcha,” he whispered. A heavy armored boot slammed into his target’s knee. His attack had forced the marine to block, or make a parry that would leave Camillus open to counterattack. This man had taken the bait. One leg was bearing his weight. Camillus felt the knee twisted instead of being shattered. The astartes dropped. Lightning claws flashed out and caught the sword between the blades. A simple twist and jerk freed it from the marine’s grip. The mighty power mace came in next as Camillus took a step back. The blow twisted the arm holding the storm shield. First strike loosened the grip, and a second well placed blow knocked it free. 
"Why did you leave," Camillus shouted as the robed figure rolled, but could not escape.
_kill him._ Camillus rammed the mace into the astartes leg. "Did they whisper to you?"
_Take your place._ He slammed the mace into the astartes other leg. "Did it give you a way out?"
_Lead your chapter._ "DID YOU TAKE IT," Camillus roared as he swung the mace slamming it into his foe's head. The white helment was tossed several meters. Behind it a face of hate and fear looked at him.
_Take what is yours._ Camillus stood looking at the face hidden in the cloak for a moment. No it couldn't be... No he couldn't... It was impossible... He... He wouldn't...

"Kill him," the chaos lord boomed. There was a chant echoing around him. The chaos host was calling for blood, for death, for a new brother. Camillus took a few paces back. He reached down and gripped a traitors sword. _Relentless Assault_ clanged to his side. 
"This warrior deserves to fall by his own blade," he said thumbing the activation rune. What is your life?
Camillus stood over the astartes and glared down. My honor is my life.
From his booth the chaos lord laughed and roared with victory. What is your fate.
Camillus kicked his foe's face. My duty is my fate.
"You deserve to die," he said as the other knight looked up at him with rage. What is your fear?
"As do you," was the reply from behind the black veil. My fear is to fail.
"Yes," Camillus said raising the sword, "I do." What is your reward?
The chaos lord raised his hands, "Now finish it!" My salvation is my reward.
Camillus pulled back the blade. Beneath his helmet a smile formed. What is your craft?
"Become what you wish for." Camillus glanced up as the sorcerer spoke. My craft is death.
He hadn't wished for this, not this. What is your pledge?
The blade cut through the air with a hiss, and an assault pack fired. My pledge is eternal service.

Camillus speared away from the robed figure. The chaos lord shot from his seat and swung a massive blade. There was a loud clang as the two blades met. The once human thing roared with hate. "I WILL NEVER BE A LAPDOG TO YOU," the assault marine shouted as he smashed part of the booth less than a meter behind the powersword. Both of the lightning claws were burred up to the knuckle. They slammed against the stone wall as the chaos lord's sword clanged to the ground. "I will kill you," the traitor marine said as it struck back. It was weakened. Camillus took a step back as the cursed thing lashed out with a combat blade. Sparks flew as it cut into the armour. The chaos lord pressed in. It was anger that drove it in this action. "I would have given everything to you!" The assault marine let the next blow connect as he turned. Rage had caused this thing to over commit. "And I will take everything from you," Camillus replied ramming his lightning claws into its neck. They pierced through the vulnerable joint and were quickly covered in blood. There was a gurgle from the vox unit as the chaos creature tried to fight back. Camillus twisted the blades. Blood oozed across his hands as the assault marine spun preparing for the attack that would come.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: Lets have a little interaction ehh andronius guys. Just because we have squads doesnt mean we cant talk to each to eachother we are meant to be "comrades" after all. I'm as guilty as you lot i must admit)


The orks were thinning bolter shells sending them sprawling to the ground, the masses of bloods pouring from their wounds sending them to the ground alongside their decapitated brethren. They were winning, his breathing reduced, the chaplains body still safe, its sacred spot, covered by brothers even as the tide came on, uncertainty creeping into those brutish faces as they were torn apart and the mass wavered, half backwards half forwards.

Was it the sorceror, it had to be for it was beyond nature, the tide shifting once again against the marines, a brutish twist of reality, warp and the universe mingling, causing growth swelling, a baying ork suddenly twisting and morphing into a monstrosity beyond reckoning, skin blackening limbs stretching, muscles stretching, blood red cords bursting through the skin.

A single blow and one of their number was dead crushed within that mighty fist, others scrabbled tearing through holes in the walls, cries baying around this new monolith in their midst

Rademund was stationary held motionoless by the sickening contortions that rippled through the air, an arm tugged against him, Ilz's eyes wide in horror and he yanked the blade from the ground taking a few tottering steps 

"We must fall back"

A snarl erupted upon his face, he loathed the fact yet the odds were insurmountable, greenskins pouring like water, the tirade lead by a beast beyond reckoning.

The very floor crumbled beneath its feet


Then the idea formed, blinking in his eyes. The knights would not flee, yet they would retreat with purpose.

"Bothers, the very ground cracks beneath its feet. We shall use its raging power against it. Set charges, then use the melta gun to take out the floor beneath it

His eyes lighted glinted as it locked upon the weapon clasped within the scouts hands

"Blow the ground from beneath its feet. Nay we shall not run, shall not flee, for our stoicism and strength is needed now beyond others. Our chapter master teeters on the brink of greatness, we must make sure he does not fail. How can he succeed if we fail him, if we retreat now?"

"Nay I am long overdue for death, yet we will not fall to greenskin foe, for their axes shall not have the power of death' mighty scimitar. nay brothers stand with me, let us cast the monster down to the abyss, then take up blade and bolter as we do and turn back the greenskin."

He looked at brothers karl and gaius. He half wished they'd stop him. He couldnt help but feel his plan could kill them all. Names ran through his mind, names lost and loved. Would he be next....


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

As Gaius was finishing letting out his battle scream he rammed his sheild into an orks face, crushing its head and killing it. As he was wading into group of orks he heard a ork bellow in total rage. Quickly turning to to see what the sound was coming from he saw an ork twisting and turning and transforming into a giant black behomoth. The shock of the sight froze Gaius for a heartbeat before be snapped back into action. He slew two more nobs and started rushing at the transforming ork. 

Upon reaching the ork he took his axe into both hands and gave a mighty swing at the things knee, which was at the level of his head. Gaius sunk his axe into the things leg up to the head of his axe, but the thing just roared and backhanded him across the room cracking his armor in several places and damageing his helmet. 

Gaius quickly got back his feet and pulled of his helmet, throwing it to the side. He then saw the beast grab one member of their group and throw the knight into the wall, killing the marine. "Karl, slay the thing!!! Aim for its legs and immobalize the abomonation!!!" Gaius was about to rush back into attack the new ork when he heard Rademund shouting, "Bothers, the very ground cracks beneath its feet. We shall use its raging power against it. Set charges, then use the melta gun to take out the floor beneath it. Blow the ground from beneath its feet. Nay we shall not run, shall not flee, for our stoicism and strength is needed now beyond others. Our chapter master teeters on the brink of greatness, we must make sure he does not fail. How can he succeed if we fail him, if we retreat now? Nay I am long overdue for death, yet we will not fall to greenskin foe, for their axes shall not have the power of death' mighty scimitar. nay brothers stand with me, let us cast the monster down to the abyss, then take up blade and bolter as we do and turn back the greenskin."

As Rademund turned to see what Gaius thought about his plan, Gaius smiled wickedly and chuckled."I am with you brother, and here we thought that you should have retired a long time ago. But today marks your return to valor!!! Just tell me what you need done, and it will be." Gaius said, as he placed his hand on Rademunds shoulder pauldron.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

More orks were vaporised. Karl had managed to move along the side of the room and caught the orks in a crossfire. Just as it seemed the zombie-greenskins were all dead, one ork grew to a massive size and came barreling towards the Regal Knights. The massive "ork" grabbed a marine and flung him aside, the ragdoll marine smashed into the wall. Dead instantly. 

"Karl, slay the thing!!! Aim for its legs and immobilize the abomonation!!!" Gaius shouted.

_Kill it._

Why immobilize it when Karl could kill it? Karl aimed his assault cannon at the massive creature's head. Bullets smacked into the creature head shoulders and neck. But it seemed to not be phased. 
Karl could hear Gaius shouting at him to aim for the legs. Karl finally did, seeing that his round to the creature head did nothing, he aimed at the legs. This seemed to have the same affect, nothing, but at least it kept Gaius happy.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Terach walked down the corridors of the vast space hulk, Librarian Kaz’ael to his right, and he had _Duty_ in his hands. It had been a long time since Him and Kaz’ael fought side by side. Terach remembered fondly at the time they had been stranded, alone and without support. They balanced each other out in essence. While Terach was the fearsome warrior, able to destroy those with his swordsman ship, Kaz’ael had been the planner, able to get them out safely. Terach was the sword and Kaz’ael was the shield. Terach’s trail of thought was broken when the apothecary asked him a question. “Sir Vetus, have you ever fought against rouge apothecaries? I’ve heard that you had at one point.” Terach smiled, and nodded in confirmation. “What do you wish to know? And don’t call me sir, No need for it.” He replied with a cutting motion with his left hand. “Well, did they have any physical or mental mutations?” Drovan kept inquiring. Terach wasn’t really paying attention to them really at the time, just lopping their limbs off as fast as he could. Luckly, Kaz’ael Entered the conversation and said to drovan “It matters not fellow apothecary, for we shall never be like our twisted… _Brethren_” He and Terach spat at the last word, both hating chaos with equal rage. 

When the group reached the room, Terach and Kaz’ael noticed the ork tech in the room. They proceeded to check if the tech was working, both going to check the deff dreads. Terach put_ Honour _upon his back and removed the plating covering the power supply, glad to see it inoperable. He looked to his right and saw that Kaz’ael was doing the same thing. Terach drew _Duty_ and cut the wires, severing the circuit from working. Kaz’ael decided to cut them as well, not important enough to risk the fiends in the warp. Another knight commanded his squad to deactivate the other killa kans and deff dreads, so Terach and Kaz’ael moved away to let them do their job. _Well, this can’t be good. They have dreads and stompas… but what are they doing with all this tech on a space hulk? Namely the one which Tonar was last seen on?_ Terach thought to himself. His attention was diverted when he heard disgust coming from somewhere in the room. 

There were two marines, Rib-cage exposed to the elements and several organs next to it, two of them progenitor glands. At this, Terach raised an eyebrow and looked at Kaz’ael, who had the same puzzled look on his face. _What would orks be doing with cutting up space marines? This is not normal for ork behaviour at all _Thought Terach. A voice spoke that interrupted his trail of thoughts. “Terach? Could I speak with you for a moment?” The voice was Kaz’ael. Terach nodded and they went away from the dead marines while the others decided to do what they wished with the gene-seeds. “I am gravely concerned at the moment. First, the same space hulk that took Tonar away is the same to come back, then Marine are on a dicestion table cut up? I’ve also been sensing something… _Otherworldly_ on this ship. Stay on your guard my friend.” Terach nodded and replied. “I’ve been thinking about this too. Not natural for orks to take prisoners then dissect them. At least we have you for our backs eh?” Kaz’ael grinned and they both walked back to the marines. It was decided that Drovan would take the gene-seeds for further examination. Terach drew _Honour_ and the marines walked out of the room and into the corridors.

After sixty paces, Terach could hear a faint chanting noise. Alarm apperead on his face and he looked at Kaz’ael, who also looked grim and had his force weapon at hand. The marines walked into a massive room with cultist, chanting to their dark gods. They had not noticed the marines and so Terach began the opportunity to slaughter the vile vermin. Drovan quickly commanded the marines not to attack and so Terach walked back slowly. All of a sudden, The cultists died, screaming praises to the dark gods and a sorcerer appeared out of nowhere. Terach Shuddered at the thought of chaos, but before he could make a move on the sorcerer, it looked upwards to the roof and screamed from the agony of pain. His body turned into thirty dark spheres, which split into two even groups and turned into bloodletters and Daemonettes. _DAEMONS! Curses upon the warp! _Was the thought on Terach’s mind as he rushed forwards to engage the daemonettes, Kaz’ael a less then a second behind.

With Honour In his hands, He blocked one of the claws from the first daemonette and swiped out its legs from under itself. Before it could react, He gave a single powerful downwards swing, decapitating the head from the monstrosity. He duck as a bloodletter’s sword tried to kill him in the same fashion. Terach bashed the bloodletter with the end of his axe before drawing _Duty_ in his left hand and stabbing it in the chest. Kaz’ael Blasted back a daemonette about the stab Terach in the back and then sliced another daemonette in half. Terach had a grin on his face and placed _Honour_ on his back,_ Duty_ in hands and a bloodletter locked eyes with Terach. It sprang forwards with surprising speed and it’s hellblade locked with Terach’s blade. He forced the Daemon back and stabbed it in the head with a downwards thrust. When Terach looked around for more foes, they were all dead. He lowered his head and thought _pity_... Kaz’ael came up behind him and said “Don’t worry brother, there’ll be more fights ahead to test your fighting skills!” Terach had a grin on his face and nodded. He had a quick rest before proceeding with the other marines. 

The door ahead was made of adamantium was blocking off their advance, so Drovan ordered two terminators to make an enterance. They began to destroy it but Terach knew it would take some time. He Sheathed Duty and drew Honour Holding it firm in both hands. Kaz’ael walked next to him, force weapon and pistol drawn. “So brother, how has these years been to you?” Kaz’ael asked. Terach let out a heavy sigh and looked upwards. “It’s been rather dull. Fight some orks; fight some orks and more orks. Those beasts have no honour at all. And neither do these chaos abominations either. I long to have a duel with a tau ethereal or a friendly duel with a fellow marine.” Kaz’ael chuckled “The reason why, brother, that no one fights you is because you beat them in a matter of seconds then tell them everything they had done wrong.” Terach laughed at this and asked “Well, that’s how it is with me, What have you been doing in these years?” before Kaz’ael could respond, screams could be heard.

A marine is sent down to investigate the situation. _Would it not be better to send off at least two? _Thought Terach. A few seconds later, the marine came back, firing his boltgun at a reptilian creature. Terach got up and took a step towards it. _Chaos, I can smell it_. Before he could take another step though, The creature breathed a green flame that casted a eerie glow upon the lone marine. Unexpectedly, it did not kill the marine but blinded him. More of the creatures came and Terach engaged one of the beasts. Kaz’ael joined in, and stabbed the beast in between it’s armoured plates, it itself letting loose a roar of agony. Terach Jumped and before he could complete his swing at the creature’s head, it turned and breathed fire on him. He passed through unharmed and cut off two of the four horns upon its head. _I am sure glad that Kaz’ael put these runes upon me _Thought Terach. He looked up to see Kaz’ael standing on it’s head and stabbed downwards, passing through it’s plates and into its brain. Yet, it still lived and tried to shake him off. Kaz’ael activated his force weapon, and a bright white glow jolted throughout its body, before leaving it dead and slumped to the floor. Terach turned around to see if there were any more to engage…


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Davion dragged the wounded marine bodily back to the safety of their line, a defensive perimeter straight from the pages of the Tacticus Astartes.

"Drovan! Do what you can," yelled Feldan, "We'll see to these...things."

There was no better term to describe the pyrotechnic reptilian beasts that had charged their position. The venerable knight had never seen anything of the like in all his centuries of service to the Emperor.

As Drovan tended the wounded marine, Terach and Davion leapt into action, two of the Emperors' finest doing what they were bred to do - dispatching the enemies of humanity with hammer and blade. Feldan dragged his eyes away from the glorious sight, and checked on the progress of the Terminators. Their power fists were slowly, but surely, reducing the door to it's component parts. They just needed to hold out for a few more minutes...

"Bolters," cried Feldan, as he dropped to one knee. He slammed a fresh clip into his Boltgun, and raised the stock tight to his shoulder. The mass reactive shells began to fly, each one decimating the body of one of the xeno filth. Limbs were severed, heads disappeared in red mist. The air became thick with the coppery tang of alien blood...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sir Erich paced his cell, Tonar had been taken from him for some "special mission" this did not bode well for the captain of 1st knights. he prayed to the emperor to keep him safe and for the end of his confinement.

--------------------------------------------------------------

He had seen him, he hadn't died, Tonar had lived, his old master was alive and well. Rage coursed through his veins, how dare the chaos scum keep him captive, Tonar would have any one of their heads off if it was a fair battle. Ruhr could hear a battle going on up ahead, there was laughing. he heard a shout,

"I WILL NEVER BE A LAPDOG TO YOU,"

Ruhr recognised the voice as alinari, Ruhrs heart was warmed at the knights faith in his chapter. It suddenly dawned on him. He had left his knights to die in the other room. Guilt was but one emotion Ruhr felt. He then realised that He had just left his weapons in the cavern. He didn't have time to go back for them, it was pure luck that Ruhr spotted the sword, it was sheathed in black leather, the hilt was dark silver wrapped in black leather and encrusted with a big blue sapphire. Ruhr picked it up and unsheathed it, the actual blade was beutiful, the centre was made of sapphire with metal surrounding it, it was about 2 metres long with a large hilt for two hands, it was a Broadsword.

Ruhr thumbed the activation rune, it erupted with glorius white Lightining, he prepared to charge. He was at the entrance when the sorcerer spotted him, the servant of chaos was busy casting a spell when the sword sliced him in two from head to toe. All heads snapped round to look at him, three moved towards him, they were quickly dispatched with one deadly swipe that split their bodies in half.

Camillus was fighting the lord, they traded blows furiously and were almost evenly matched. But the lord had not been through a battle that day whereas the knight had. Ruhr dispatched an insane serf with a punch to the head. Two more rushed at him and were slices to pieces. The swords power rune turned red in Ruhrs display, he hung it at his side and snatched up two combat blades from the dead cultists. He stabbed one in the neck and dodged a burst if fire from a boltgun and then shoving the blade in the firing mechanism causing it to blow in the cultists face, only two more until he reached camillus, one was armed with a flamer, another wore terminator armour and held a strange black hammer.

The flames were deflected by his iron halo but it blocked his vision, the terminator appeared from the flames and swung the hammer, Ruhr had time to raise he arm to deflect the blow to his shoulder and not his internal organs, his bones shattered and Ruhr was sent flying, he hit the wall hard. he Grimaced and stood, the terminator came at him again, he side stepped the attack and grabbed the terminator by the shoulders, he slammed him against the wall repetitively. He heard the adamantium crack. he slammed it again, another crack, this time bone. Ruhr picked the terminators hammer and threw it at the last brother.

Ruhr Fell to his knees, even astares could fall from exhaustion.

"no, I'm not losing after all that."

Ruhr felt a hand haul him to his feet,

"I taught you better than that Ruhr, and why didn't you bring a weapons?"

Ruhr laughed

"use mine," Tonar handed Ruhr a sword, it was a plain and simple blade, one cutting edge and a short handle. Ruhr heard a shout of victory from the knight, the lord had lost the battle, camillus was victorius.

"The rest of the knights are captive to the chaos scum further on." announced camillus, Ruhr nodded.

"I'm no longer In Control brother, Tonar is in charge."

"And I saw we rescue our brothers."

The three stood to leave.........

--------------------------------------------------------------

Those with Ruhr (including G0arr): you come to, you hear people fighting with your captors, you are still groggy but you stand to fight. It does not last long as your captors did not expect you to be awake. You realise that your savours are Ruhr ,camillus and a robed figure who you recognise as Tonar, he doesn't give you any opportunity to be surprised, he quickly announces that Sir Erich captain of the first knights is held further into the hulk.

Just as he finishes speaking a door to the left is smashed open and you see two terminators in familiar blue and White armour. Apothacery Drovan then yells at you all to help finish off the strange reptilian beings that are assailing them.

(OOC: your squads are still with you)

Those fighting the ork giant: you hatch your plan, it succeeds and the ork falls down the pit, describe the moment with as much detail possible. You think you are in the clear when the ground shakes again and the area you are standing on also crumbles. You fall through the hole, you see that the ork has carved a bug tunnel with his falling bulk. You fall down and land on its dead body, the room is well lit and circular, big enough to fit 5 thunderhawks back to back. Around the room you see cells filled with many different figures, most are already dead but two are still alive, one is a regal knight, the other is an imperial gaurd officer. You free them, tue knight tells you that he is Sir Erich of the 1st knight company, the imperial gaurd does not tell you his name but you can tell he is a panterran warhawk from his uniform.

Erich asks you if Tonar had escaped, he announces it commonly as if he had never been away. Obviously you are shocked but what do you think will happen? Will Ruhr be demoted? Will Tonar become a knight and Ruhr continues as chapter master?

(OOC: you will have suffered casualties during the fall, this is your chance to regroup and plan your actions.)

Those with Drovan: you continue fighting the reptiles until the terminators shout that they are through. Drovan enters the room, he shouts something then backs up, the other knights stream through the door and assist you with the reptiles. You don't notice it at first but you realise that there is a brother there that wasn't before, you look closer at him and realise that it is Tonar, how do you react? With joy? With surprise? Or just continue with the battle, talking is for later.Once the battle finishes Tonar explains his plan to rescue Sir Erich and you set off.

(OOC: sorry if your update isn't as long those with Drovan but I gave you more in the last update than others to write about and there is still enough here for a decent post.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Brother Thanio awoke yet again, a little more groggily than last time. He lay still for a time, reasoning that if his captors knew he had awoken again he would be drugged repeatedly. And so he was still, his eyes closed, his other senses foggy but still able to make some sense of his surroundings. He could hear the breathing of the guards and their supervisor, he could smell the musty age of this place, he could taste the ozone in the air. 

Warpcraft was taking place somewhere close by. Thanio thought he could hear a scream as the tingling stopped, and whatever psychic power was being woven was suddenly stopped...

There was hope, in this little thought alone. If there was fighting, it meant some of his brothers may be free. He only had to wait.

An almighty crash suddenly snapped him to focus and his eyes shot open. Rolling and turning into a sitting position, he saw a swirling melee of a dozen figures. He recognised some of them as fellow knights, but it was difficult to distinguish them. His helmet had been taken along with his wargear...

'Sir Thanio!' A voice called from behind. Thanio turned and saw Sergeant Paver, similarly disarmed. 'Are you alright Brother? I saw them inject you twice?'

'I...I will be fine.' Thanio stammered, trying to sound strong. 'What of you?' 

'I awoke a while ago, but I remained still to avoid detection.' Paver replied.

'Would that I had been so wise the first time...' Thanio shook his head ashamedly. Noticing another battle brother still asleep on the floor nearby, Thanio shot Paver a concerned glance.

'Made the same mistake as you shortly after.' Paver replied. 'It`s just us in this cell. We`ll have to break out and help somehow.' 

As if on cue, one of the swirling combatants was thrown heavily into a cogitator terminal, evidently one that controlled the barriers. As the heretic spasmed in his electrifying death throes, the force barrier that kept the knights imprisoned fizzled and died.

Thanio looked at Paver with a grin.

'There was no fun in that.' Paver laughed.

- - - 

Charging forward, Thanio and Paver added their might to their brother`s aid. With elation, Thanio noted that the other cells had been opened as well Charging in with clenched fists, Thanio and Paver provided the distraction that the other three needed to finish their foes...

Shortly thereafter, their wargear had been found, and the knights were themselves again...

'Brothers.' One of the three removed his helmet. It was Tonar. 'We cannot rest yet. Brother Captain Erich remains captive towards the centre of the Hulk.'

'Then we must move quickly-!' Thanio`s reply was cut short by the wall at the far end of the large chamber came crashing down. 

Thanio recognised Brother Apothecary Drovan, he and his fellows were under attack...

'Forward!' Thanio shouted. 'Our brothers need assistance!'

Armed and armoured, Thanio charged with the remnants of Squad Paver at his heels... 

--- --- ---


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

Camillus’s eyes flashed across the arena. His former foe had disappeared. The chaos lord’s head flopped to one side as the body crashed to the ground. The assault marine could not win against all these chaos creatures; he needed cover before they recovered from the sight of their master’s corpse. Camillus picked a doorway and rocketed toward it.

As Camillus ran down a hallway he saw two men. The first was his former foe, the other was Ruhr. “The rest of the Knights are captive to the chaos scum further on.” He was still ready to strike. He could still remember Ruhr walking away. Maybe it was some trick of chaos that forced him to, or it could have been something else. As Camillus watched Ruhr glanced over. _“I’m no longer in control brother, Tonar is in charge.”_ Camillus turned to his former Chapter Master. _“And I say we rescue our brothers.”_

As they charged toward the holding pins Camillus watched the pair ahead of him. The shock of finding Tonar was finally dwindling, but it brought on so many other questions. He was truly grateful to see the former Chapter Master once again. He was pleased to see that Ruhr was himself. There was shame as he recalled the actions he had taken before, though he would never show it. Maybe they could survive this after all.

“Here,” Camillus said as the trio reached the door. He gripped _Relentless Assault_ in his fist. “Allow me,” he said as he gripped the mace in both hands. It only took one swing to obliterate the lock.

The guards were in disarray as the trio charged through the door. “Ruhr,” Camillus shouted as he tossed the power mace. Against the orks a simple blade could be effective, but against astartes armor it was nearly pointless. Relentless Assault had proven time and again that it could fall these foes, and the power cells were at full charge after being attached to the suits power unit. The three hammered into the guards. Lightning claws slashed through armor and flesh as the first guard fell. The next was stabbed through the chest. It spat hate as it clawed at Camillus’s arm. It took a massive kick to send the hated thing off the end of the blades. As it stumbled from the kick Camillus turned back to the melee. Several seconds later the brothers charged from their prison.

Camillus walked to one of the cells after the battle ended. Inside was Sergeant Lintin knelt down in front of Brother Tyrus. He lay against a wall with a pool of blood around the assault marine’s head. They had beaten him to death. Camillus knelt down next to Sergeant Lintin. The sergeant pulled back bloody hands. “How many,” Camillus asked solemnly. “Five,” the sergeant replied as he stood. The squad has lost half its number. Nearby Tonar announced his plan to find Sir Erich. Another shout was made as another brother found the wargear. Quickly all the men prepared themselves.

The men who knew Tonar seemed to be move toward him. Camillus placed _Relentless Assault_ on his hip. “It is good to see Tonar again,” Lintin said. “Yes,” Camillus said, “It is, but I have a fear.” The Captain turned. “248 years,” Camillus continued where none of the other knights could hear him, “He was lost on a hulk 248 years ago, and we happen to find him here. I pray to the Emperor that I am wrong.” The captain glanced back.

At the far end of the room something slammed through the wall. There were brothers fighting in another hallway. “Guard yourself and your men,” Camillus ordered, “No more brothers need fall today.”

As they began to join the battle Camillus selected a close vox. “Brother Thanio,” he said over a link that only the two would share, “I need to speak to you when this battle is done.” Camillus joined the combat with a swing of his power mace, and waited for his brother’s reply.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

After setting the melta charges off and running to safety, Gaius turned to see if the plan would work. What he say scared Gaius, though he will never admit it. The gaint ork was running right at him, but then the charges went up in a large explosion, tearing the left leg of the abomination off at the knee making it pitch forward. The Orks fall caused the entire hall and floor shake and making Gaius steady himself against the wall. But the Orks fall also made the floor colapse plunging to the lowers depths of the hulk.

"HAHA', shouted Gaius. "It worked. Nothing stands before the Regal NIghts and lives!!" Gaius then cautiously walked into the room and peered into the giant whole where the ork had fallen and spat. "The thing probably went all the way through the Hulk brothers. But enough here, let us continue and join with the others." The words had barely left the his mouth when the entire room started top shake and parts of the floor started to crumble. Before Gaius could shout a warning, the section of the floor that he was standing on gave way, pluneeting into the unknown. Instinctively, Gaius covered his head with his arms and sheild, for his helmet was gone. After he landed on the bottom, Gaius was knocked unconcious.

The next thing he knew, Gaius was laying on his stomach with somthing heavy pressing on his back. With a heaving push Gaius freed himself and looked around. He found himself in some sort of dungeon area. "Narayan, Report." He called into the vox pickup on his colar. After he got no response he started to look around, and discovered why he got no response. Srg Narayan was dead. Crushed under a large potion of the flooring. Kneeling beside the fallen knight, Gaius placed his hand on the sgt's chest over his heart and said a quick prayer. He then moved on looking for more survivors. He found 4 living members of his squad and told them to fan out and look for more marines.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Terach Quickly Stabbed one of the beasts through, what Terach believed, to be its heart and it made a resounding _thud_ as it hit the floor. _This is what I live for!_ Terach thought to himself. He quickly Made a large Gash on another one before it could harm Kaz’ael. Terach’s Attention was diverted when Drovan Shouted “We’re Through!” Terach Quickly Snapped his attention back to the battle before one of the beasts could bite his arm off. Terach gave the beast a missing lower jaw for trying to attack him while he was looking elsewhere. Kaz’ael Quickly dispatched the rest of it with a clean decapitation of his force weapon. “I owe you a Drink when we get back!” Joyfully shouted Terach to Kaz’ael. 

Suddenly, More Regal Knights poured into the fray from the opened door. Terach was glad to see his fellow knights mostly unharmed. There was one he didn’t reconise though. Terach Shrugged and shouted “Lets slay these creatures like the dishonourable Filth they are!” Terach Nodded to Camillus as he entered the fray. Terach Moved to kill another beast, leaping with _Honour_ In both hands, And forced a downwards slice across it’s back. Before Terach could kill it though, The unknown marine quickly dispatched it. Terach managed to lock eyes with the marine and in a instant Terach knew who he was. _Tonar._

Terach was Completely Surprised and overjoyed at the same time. His old Chapter master and Friend had returned from what it seemed like death to Once more fight alongside him. Terach smiled and Shouted over the combat to Tonar “You and me are going to have a long banter once we finish our job here!” Regardless whether Tonar wanted to or not, Terach Had many questions to ask him. Terach looked around to see if there was any more creatures to dispatch, realising that they had killed them all. Only then did Terach notice a dull pain on his right cheek. He touched it with his armoured gauntlet, only a small amount of blood and Terach could feel it closing up already.

Terach Clasped hands with Kaz’ael, Him with not a single scratch on him. “Well done brother, I have seemed to miss fighting with you.” Terach said with a nod of his head. Kaz’ael was a Great and honourable fighter in Terach’s opinion and often wanted to have a spar with him but due to Kaz’ael’s duties, they rarely had the time. “It was an honour fighting with you as well Terach” Replied Kaz’ael and then asked. “Who is that Strange marine?” Terach Laughed quietly so only He and Kaz’ael could hear, for he did not want to disrupt his brothers from their current tasks. “Well, Surely you can recognize our former Chapter master with that big brain of yours” Terach said, Having a smile on his face from seeing a rare sight of seeing the librarian in surprise. “Don’t worry, We’ll asked him _after_ We have gotten out of this hell hole.”

Tonar announced his Plans, Revealing that The captain of the first company, Sir Erich, was being held further in the hulk and Tonar’s plan to rescue him. _Well this is indeed bad news, if the captain is being held hostage, which means that there is going to be a chaos sorcerer or something of the sort trying to influence and manipulate him._ Thought Terach. _We have to move quickly._ Terach Held _Honour_ Firm in his hands, ready for more battle and carnage.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

They were with him brother Ilz's melta charges slapped firmly into his hand as they scurried backwards through the tunnels. Orks scrabbled towards him brutish desire their only emotion, no concept of his intentions upon there ugly cruel faces, nothing more than lust in their dull ignorant eyes. Brother Riaz moved alongside him, his flamer sent orange dragons, flickering waves of seering heat past him down the tunnel and the greenskins eyes knew agony as it seared their flesh and they toppled out of sight leaving only the dying embers of their being upon the tunnel floor.

Shouts and screams reached him from the other end of the tunnel as the first of knights emerged and knew battle as orks poured from the very walls an innumerable horde pressing in upon him in a dull crescendo if frantic war cries and bloody shouts.

"Form a perimeter around the tunnel mouth brothers, Brother gaius intersperse your marines with my scouts, it must not break, we must hold til the beast chooses to enter the tunnel.


His hands were frantic hurried, his plan relying upon speed and subtlety as thundering footfalls echoed around him and the beast neared, cracks splitting along the floor, deep groves within the ship and he pressed the charges within their grooves. His eyes flittered falling upon crack after crack, his mind filtering off the painful squeal of rent metal.

Then he was set, scrambling backwards, hunched his eyes squinting along the tunnel mouth as a great shadow blocked the light within.

Still the beast did not come, did not enter the tunnel, more of its brethren gretchin and orks, a myriad of dark green monstrosities pouring towards him from all sides.

Blade clashed on blade outside and a howling scream unleashed a feral roar tunnel as he added his own wrist mounted bolter to Riaz's sheets of flame

He could feel Brother soren behind him, hear his shallow breathing as he aimed the melta gun at the charges, held it in quivering hands as a great head stared down the tunnel at them.

It roared bestial eyes crazed, red veins popping in those massive eyes.

It paused regarding them confusion battling desire before it lunged, full weight pressing into the tunnel and the crevices strained as the giant bulk squeezed in to the crevice, massive arms tearing at the ceiling to make room for the rippling muscles of its torso

"Now" he whispered. 

A sheet of bright white heat and an explosion of dust and shattered shards followed by a great howling scream the fell away from him. Success filled him followed by irritation.

Return to valour indeed.

He had always had valour, had fought with bolt and blade for centuries, had he not earnt the right to a little respect. Did none of them have any foresight, thought for the future, for what would happen when they, the heroes of the chapter were gone, were lost in service to the God emperor.

Return to valour, he spat upon the floor.

Then he was falling, spiraling through the air, his body moving as the ground was rent from beneath him.
Had some giant hand of the beast foiled his plan

"May the emperor protect me and my...."

the words were torn from his lips in the blackness of the unconscious as something collided with his temple

Agony greeted his return to consciousness, yet no runes marked loss of armour function. He ached yet he sensed nothing broken.

He should be dead. He rolled onto his front

Green greeted his eyes, dark bottle green. Stench met his nostrils, disgusting feral stench. Muscle soft relaxed muscle lay beneath him.

The ork that had almost caused their doom, had delivered them from deaths grip.

Worthy of a chuckle yet the sight that greated him tore the humour from his lips. Brother scout krine lay limp and lifeless, neck snapped and eyes glassy, his limp flailing hand compressed in the vice like grip of Brother vine, who sat slumped alongside him, a blood dripping from a cracked skull.

Brother sergeant Ilz cradled another body in his arms, his back shaking with mirthless sobs, the others stood around him, shaken and battered, bewildered resentment in their eyes.

Sorrow that bit deep, that contrasted dramatically with the gloating words of brother gaius, his laughter high and jubilant.

Rademund felt anger, rage flowing through his limbs, yet he controlled it, drawing his blade and checking his bolter.

"bring the bodies of the dead with us, apothecarty drovan will need there geneseed, the chapter cannot afford such a waste of life without us leaving it to rot here upon the decks of this infernal place"

He moved towards the orks mighty arm, eyes tearing from his brethren to his surroundings.

Cells, countless cells, bodies in deep blue and white armour lay slumped within them. Dead, starved.

His legs gave out, horror rose within him. So many dead, so many deadm captives.

The dishonour made his mind burn with rage.

No regal knight would allow himself to be captive. Nay the very idea was abhorrent. They would fight until the last, until death took them into its embrace.

Any astartes would.

No this was wrong. This tasted foul.

A body in blue and white moved on the edge of his vision, pacing, still alive yet distracted.

His legs found strength and he moved onwards, legs pounding into a run his power sword active in his hand, slashing at the locks and opening cages in a frenzy. So many lost, so many. Faces he recognized, but it was wrong, no so horribly wrong. A regal knight would never become captive.
NEVER

The cage of the live knight was next, the marks of 1st company upon his pauldron, captain, captain of first company. Who who had been lost? He saw the figures eyes widen with anticipation as the power sword rent the lock.

"Thank you"

The words were smashed away, squeezed from him as Rademund took him by the throat and threw him to the floor the powersword raised.

"Name"

"Captain Erich of the regal knights first company"


The sword pushed forward as rademund's face contorted eyes aflame, his voice claps of thunder in the silence

"Bullshit, what chaotic madness is this, what treachery bleeds from the very heart of this place. It is riddled with insanity, orks fight alongside the corrupt, regal knights forsake their honour to die in cages. Nay a regal knight would never allow himself to be captured. You bear the form of a fallen brother, sit alongside the bodies of the slain, yet either you be warpspawn or something worse."

He snarled

"A knight without honour, is no brother of mine"

Others moved towards him, yet his blade never wavered, his dark eyes glitterded with hatred. he would not believe it, it could not be.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ruhr followed behind the group, he acted as a rearguard for the group in case any Orks were brave enough to challenge them.

After Tonar had issued his orders he led the group purposely down the winding mass of the corridors, they encountered light resistance but nothing major.

They eventually reached a large cave with two other exits than the way they came out, one was a very very long and steep path, the other was a straight drop that seemed to go on for more than a mile downwards. The knights were not stupid or incapable of navigating a slope so one by one they made their way down the path at a steady path.

There was something in the air, it was a musky sent that felt like a forewarning of tragedy. Ruhr took note but did not speak up, he trusted the knights to realise danger quick enough to avoid harm.

They came to the end of the slope just as a muted *BOOM* rang out through the room, dust clouded the room like a sandstorm impeding vision almost completely. The marines weathered on through the storm, the swirling got worse as with every step. Soon cracks began to show in the Walls.

"TONAR, SHOULDN'T WE DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS?" Ruhr yelled. Tonar turned and nodded, he signalled the astares to pick it up to a run. Something had happened, and it was not good.

--------------------------------------------------------------

"Fzzzt.....ru........the.........AAAARGH...." the vox had sprun into life but the signal had not been strong enough for Ruhr to get the message. The knights had outrun the storm but at the cost of getting their way back cut off. They had navigated through a small tunnel to rejoin the main tunnel and they were now on their way back to the main tunnel.

More booming explosions ripped through the hulk, an astares can only fight what he knows is there, Ruhr was not best pleased that he had no idea what was going on. He was sure however that the fight was now bigger than he had first thought.

The group continued for a while until they reached a room with metal Walls. There were dead bodies littered around the room, Orks, imperial guard and traitors had perished in the room, there were more Orks than anything else but they were a swarm so it was not surprising. The surprising thing was that there were human survivors, they were in a bad way but alive.

Tonar was unaware of the situation outside the hulk so Ruhr stepped in,

"commissar I am pleased to see you alive."

"only just, me and these two are the only ones left." the commissar pointed at a man wielding a very large shotgun and a sanctioned psycher. All of them carried wounds of some description meaning they wouldn't be much use in a fight but the astares were honour bound to protect them.

"any idea what's going on out there?"

"a much larger fleet of chaos marines dropped out of the warp on top of ours and annihilated it, any of ours that survived fled and now it seems the slaves of the chaos gods are trying to blast us and the hulk into pieces. As for our progress on the ground, the Orks made a small breach in the outer Walls but didn't get any further so dropped back to regroup and had another go, a strike force of chaos marines had been reported just before my vox operator was killed."

Ruhr was shocked at the news, the chaos forces had obviously planned ahead at great length to secure the knights defeat. Ruhr planned otherwise however.

"we are sure to die if we stay here we need to get back onto panterra somehow"

Ruhr looked around, he walked over to what seemed like a supply closet. He opened up and smiled, there were plenty of re-entry packs for the astares and the three humans, now they just needed a way into space.

"get these on and we might just have a change." Ruhr over turned the cabinet emptying the bulky packs onto the floor.

"there is a switch on the left hand side, pull it up for astares, down for human. The packs have a small amount of propulsion to get you into the atmosphere. Once you reach that point hit the button on the top. It will protect you from re-entry. Knights aim for lake retribution in the south and pilot for the humans."

With the safety briefing finished Ruhr strapped his own pack to his back. Then turned around to speak to the group once again.

"Me, Tonar and 1 other shall stay to rescue captain Erich, who wishes to spill more blood?" Ruhr waited for the reply.....

--------------------------------------------------------------
Captain Erich was astounded by the words of the knight, even though his position earned him great respect he chose to dishonour the captain after he was ordered to stand down. Of course the knight held rank over him so nothing could be said without repercussions. So Erich just continued on as normal,

"there are two ways out of this hulk, we make our way to the hanger and jump into the atmosphere and use re-entry packs or we could try to signal thunderhawks into the main cavern. Either way we need to head to the hanger for vox operation or re-entry."

-------------------------------------------------------------
Those with Ruhr: describe your journey through the hulk, what do you think the booming noises are? What are your reactions to the imperial gaurds survival? Are you surprised to find that the booming noises are from chaos battle barges?

(OOC: for you guys it pretty much just describing your journey through the hulk and expressing your emotions. First one to elect himself to stay gets to.)

Those with Erich: it's a choice for you guys that will decide your role in the final battle. You will end up as either the commanding figures or last minute reinforcements that might sway the tide of the battle. Which one is which I will not tell you but talk among yourselves and decide the best course of action.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Raikus Thanio*

Brother Thanio was less than joyful to still be trapped inside this damned hulk; nothing had been as it should have. The orks had presented a minimal threat compared to what was really going on here, a situation Thanio was not sure he fully understood. 

As they walked steadily back the way they had come, or at least it looked to be so, the Regal Knight wondered just how much Ruhr had been affected. He glanced backwards periodically, making sure to be as inconspicuous as possible. 

- - -

A low thumping had begun to reverbeate through the walls and decks of the hulk, At Ruhr and Tonar`s command, the group picked up the pace. Thanio gripped _Heaven`s Edge_ tightly as the booming noises grew louder and more frequent. After a time, the group of astartes reached a chamber lined with corpses and spilled blood. Of survivors, there were only three, and even they were in no useful condition. 

As Ruhr conversed with one of them, Thanio surveyed the chamber, wondering what had happened.

_Something doesn`t feel right._ Thanio thought. He kicked the corpse of a heretic so it landed on its back. The entire chest region was lacerated and torn beyond recognition. 

'Get these on and we might just have a chance.' Ruhr called. Snapping to attention, Thanio donned one of the packs as ordered, and followed the group. Ruhr recited the instructions for the pack and asked for a volunteer to stay behind with him and Tonar, to rescue Captain Erich.

_Why?_ Thanio wondered. _Why sent the rest of us back if a brother needs to be saved? Does he not trust us? Does he expect to take on the hulk`s denizens with himself and two others? _

Thanio could not reconcile the doubt he felt. Maybe there was more to it. 

_Perhaps he means... to abandon us..._

Where was this heresy coming from?! Why was he having these doubts now!?!

Regardless, Raikus Thanio resolved to wait. He would see who volunteered before he made any rash decisions...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sir Camillus Alinari*

"Do you remember the day Tonar was lost brother," Camillus asked to Brother Thanio over the shared vox,"Do you remember how long ago it was?" He allowed the Brother marine to answer, "248 years. A long time to be lost. Especially in a hulk that has phased into the Immaterium, and to be found in this company. Doubt it if you wish, but there is no astartes who could survive that long in a place such as this. And he comes to us with his armor well kept, and fit as any of us."
(possible addition of dialog)

--------------------------------------

The cave was massive with a pair of exits. The first appeared to be a dead drop, the second was a steep path. As the first approached the path Camillus glanced back. "We will be the last," he said. Any order to the contrary was met with a quick reminder. "Of all the brothers here I and the brother assault marines can quickly reach the bottom of the path with the least fear of injury."

The first muted thump came when they finally reached the slope's end. Dirt and dust fell from the roof. Explosions? There was nothing the knights had brought into this place that could have unleashed that kind of power... not unless the fleet was blasting this thing to dust. Something about it felt wrong. A short distance away the first crack appeared in the wall. "MOVE," the assault marine shouted and began to press the squad forward.

When they reached the metal room Camillus was already prepared for anything. Others moved to assist the survivors as Camillus and the assault marines eyed the surroundings. Guardsmen here? There had been no call for guardsmen including ones from the surface, and certainly there had not been time for any of them to be brought here. His words were quietly kept to himself. Nothing was clear anymore. Chaos had launched a full assault. This timing couldn't be a coincidence, but why kill all these creatures with which they were allied? It made no sense. 

As the astartes stood Camillus turned. Reentry packs were already spilled onto the ground. He watched the others prepare as he placed the thing over his jump pack. Ruhr turned to the knights, _"Me, Tonar and 1 other shall stay to rescue captain Erich, who wishes to spill more blood?"_ Camillus looked at the astartes. "The chapter is greater than one man," he placed a hand on the silver stud, "I go where there is the most need." With that Camillus saluted the two astartes, and signaled to the squad to move toward the room’s exit. Under an assault from the chaos fleet this thing would last at most an hour, but from what they had seen before it should be much less.

--------------------------------------------------
_"there are two ways out of this hulk, we make our way to the hanger and jump into the atmosphere and use re-entry packs or we could try to signal thunderhawks into the main cavern. Either way we need to head to the hanger for vox operation or re-entry."_ Captain Erich said as they walked.
Camillus glanced at the guardsmen. "When we reach the cavern there will be a dispatch sent for the thunderhawks," Camillus said in a tone that left no doubt, "I fear with your injuries you will not survive reentry, and the impact would most definitely kill you."
A quick series of hand signals let the assault squad know he had no intention of riding the thunderhawk into combat.


----------

